# "Controversial" Randy Orton Radio Interview



## Jean (Dec 23, 2009)

http://podcasting.fia.net/6005/4788152.mp3

And a lot more bashing of other people. Nice to see Orton hasn't changed.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Jean said:


> http://podcasting.fia.net/6005/4788152.mp3
> 
> And a lot more bashing of other people. Nice to see Orton hasn't changed.


Wow what a Dbag. Didn't think he could stoop any lower after going AWOL on the US Military and %$#^ in divas handbags. Just gave it a listen. 

Lol at him saying the rock can't talk on promos. Look in the mirror Randy. You're about as exciting as watching paint dry. Probably pissed that Kelly slept with most people but refused him cause he's an aggressive dufus.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton is God.


----------



## SkyTeam (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

he is just joking around


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

You people really dont know what kidding is do you?Hes just joking around.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

^ So calling someone a slut is considered "joking around", mst3rulz? 


Hmm....I'll try that "joke" on a woman and see if she laughs or not.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

lol you guys take everything the wrong way...


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



glenwo2 said:


> ^ So calling someone a slut is considered "joking around", mst3rulz?
> 
> 
> Hmm....I'll try that "joke" on a woman and see if she laughs or not.


He didn't call her a slut. He just said he could name 10 guys she had slept with. Her being called a slut is what the OP said, not Orton.


----------



## Rusty___ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

randy orton's a nice guy

stop judging him when you've never said a word to him, idiots.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Did people even LISTEN to the thing?

They find every single way to bash someone. They're no worse than dirt sheets.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

If anything the interviewers are the nacsous(sp) ones.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

This is a great interview.

"Mark Henry is a rapist"


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton is one hilarious dude, and I'm really looking forward to his new DVD.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

So, 98% (maybe more..) of the IWC calls Kelly Kelly a slut with no real evidence of facts whatsoever, everyone laughs at it and nods in agreement; Orton, someone believable, maybe because of the fact that he IS in the WWE, pretty much puts the nail on the coffin, yet IWC calls him a douchebag and a retard. Ahh, gotta love this forum's stupidity.

And did you even LISTEN to the interview? Orton is damn funny and entretaining. Vince just doesn't let him be himself in WWE. Orton haters = Kayfabe to the max.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Lol at Randy Orton saying someone can't wrestle, can't talk, and is a slut. He can't pull off a Lou Thesz press, grunts and speaks like a neanderthal, and probably had sex with Vince McMahon.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



backpackstunner said:


> Lol at Randy Orton saying someone can't wrestle, can't talk, and is a slut. He can't pull off a Lou Thesz press, grunts and speaks like a neanderthal, and probably had sex with Vince McMahon.



*
IT'S STILL REAL TO ME DAMNIT!*

























If Vince gave Orton freedom, he could potentially be one of the best in Mic today. Vince just doesn't let it happen. He wants him to stay this Terminator-like guy. Orton was damn funny in this inteview.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I actually had to turn this off after a few minutes because I had douche chills running down my back.

Ick.

So smarmy and put-on, overly rehearsed.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> I actually had to turn this off after a few minutes because I had douche chills running down my back.
> 
> Ick.
> 
> So smarmy and put-on, overly rehearsed.


...fpalm

I can't even begin to think on how to comment on this stupidity.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Funny,Punk shoots on people and bascially says what he wants to(on and off air) but Orton(whos also a straight shooter) does it and most of you bury Orton for it.Figures.Orton was a riot in this.


----------



## backpackstunner (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> If Vince gave Orton freedom, he could potentially be one of the best in Mic today.


I was going to write a response to your post but then saw this.....

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

But yet you responded anyway.....


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I'm in the part on where he shoots on WWE itself.

Orton: "I'm been wrestling..uh.. I'm sorry, I've been a WWE superstar.."
Interviewer: "You can't say wrestle?"
Orton: "No, and isn't that funny? That's what I do, you're supposed to watch me 'wrestle'"
Interviewer: "Yeah, I'm not going to watch you "superstar"
Orton: "No, but a 'WWE Superstar' cannot say 'wrestler' and god forbid if they do"
Interviewer: [Imitating Vince] "I heard you say you were a wrestler.."

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> ...fpalm
> 
> I can't even begin to think on how to comment on this stupidity.


A Randy Orton fan at a loss for words? Shock of the century.

I thought they were all exceedingly articulate and easily able to express original thoughts and ideas. 8*D

Seriously though, it's great for you that manufactured, corporate clowns like Randy Orton make you happy. You must live a very simple, very content life.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

really funny interview lol

And for those people who were saying that the WWE didn't have a problem with their "superstars" being called wrestlers, i think you got your answer


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Yeah,Punk is the same way about it too.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



backpackstunner said:


> I was going to write a response to your post but then saw this.....
> 
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


You didn't even listen to the interview. Who are you to judge?



Adramelech said:


> A Randy Orton fan at a loss for words? Shock of the century.
> 
> I thought they were all exceedingly articulate and easily able to express original thoughts and ideas. 8*D
> 
> Seriously though, it's great for you that stuff like this makes you happy. You must live a very simple, very content life.


"The best way to fight stupidity, is by ignoring it."







Still funny, how CM Punk does a WORKED shoot against WWE, and IWC jacks off to it, Orton does a REAL shoot against WWE, and everyone calls it "pathetic".

If it was CM Punk who made this interview, IWC would crash for an entire week.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Exactly what I said on p.2.If Punk or Ryder did this interview this board would blow up over all the jizzing those marks would do but Orton says it they bash him.Typical.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> Still funny, how CM Punk does a WORKED shoot against WWE, and IWC jacks off to it, Orton does a REAL shoot against WWE, and everyone calls it "pathetic".


This is not a "shoot", it's a rehearsed, prepared radio interview. There is nothing organic here, there is no passion, nothing genuine. It's a hollow celebrity interview. This is equivalent to saying that someone went on the Tonight Show and did a "shoot interview".


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> This is not a "shoot", it's a rehearsed, prepared radio interview. There is nothing organic here, there is no passion, nothing genuine. It's a hollow celebrity interview. This is equivalent to saying that someone went on the Tonight Show and did a "shoot interview".


Bullshit. If it was rehearsed he wouldn't have said half the things he actually said, and like some others have said, you would have creamed your pants if CM Punk did this, much like on Monday.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> This is not a "shoot", it's a rehearsed, prepared radio interview. There is nothing organic here, there is no passion, nothing genuine. It's a hollow celebrity interview. This is equivalent to saying that someone went on the Tonight Show and did a "shoot interview".


Any proof it's rehearsed? No, you are just randomly throwing it out with no facts.
Of course normal interviews outside of a WWE Character do not show emotion, it's not like they are in the WWE cutting a promo, he actually mentioned this in the interview that it's nice to be "himself" time to time. But of course, IT'S STILL REAL TO YOU DAMNIT!! Kayfabe is more than alive in this forum.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Bullshit. If it was rehearsed he wouldn't have said half the things he actually said, and like some others have said, you would have creamed your pants if CM Punk did this, much like on Monday.


My point exactly. Thank you.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> Any proof it's rehearsed? No, you are just randomly throwing it out with no facts.
> Of course normal interviews outside of a WWE Character do not show emotion, it's not like they are in the WWE cutting a promo, he actually mentioned this in the interview that it's nice to be "himself" time to time. But of course, IT'S STILL REAL TO YOU DAMNIT!! Kayfabe is more than alive in this forum.


What in the world are you talking about? Do you know what the word "kayfabe" means or did you just read it somewhere when you started watching wrestling two years ago? The only person who is talking about the WWE is you. You claimed that this promotional radio interview was a "shoot on the WWE". This conversation has nothing to do with the WWE or shoots or kayfabe or whatever other "insider" terms you want to crowbar into your posts to try to sound intelligent. Amusingly, _you_ are the one who thinks this nonsense is real - you said this is Randy Orton "being himself". Oh dear.

My proof that it's rehearsed is that it's a fucking mainstream radio interview. Anyone that has worked in production can tell you how the process of pre-interviews works. Randy Orton is there to promote the WWE, like an actor who goes on a talk show to plug a movie. Everything is constructed to make them seem like an appealing personality, choice anecdotes being selected beforehand.

The WWE is selling you "Randy Orton". This "shoot interview" is advertising.

Stop being silly. You want Randy Orton "being himself"?

http://www.cagesideseats.com/2010/1/13/1249646/randy-orton-accused-of-assault-for

Keep defending this clown and maybe one day he'll spit in your face too!



Christ, I'm done with this thread. It's like trying to explain why Justin Bieber isn't actually a super awesome musician to a nine year-old girl.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Did you know that the "spitting" incident you posted was thrown out because the woman made it up just to try and get somne $ off WWE? He never even spit on anyone.Try again.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Those interviewers constant laughing was annoying. Orton didn't have to air Kelly out like that though haha


----------



## pjc33 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

That interview was effing hilarious. Makes me like Orton even more.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Wow you guys are overreacting. Did you even listen to this damn thing?

I wonder how you guys would've acted if Miz was saying this.

Anyways, I enjoyed it. It was a pretty funny interview.


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> What in the world are you talking about? Do you know what the word "kayfabe" means or did you just read it somewhere when you started watching wrestling two years ago? The only person who is talking about the WWE is you. You claimed that this promotional radio interview was a "shoot on the WWE". This conversation has nothing to do with the WWE or shoots or kayfabe or whatever other "insider" terms you want to crowbar into your posts to try to sound intelligent. Amusingly, _you_ are the one who thinks this nonsense is real - you said this is Randy Orton "being himself". Oh dear.
> 
> My proof that it's rehearsed is that it's a fucking mainstream radio interview. Anyone that has worked in production can tell you how the process of pre-interviews works. Randy Orton is there to promote the WWE, like an actor who goes on a talk show to plug a movie. Everything is constructed to make them seem like an appealing personality, choice anecdotes being selected beforehand.
> 
> ...


Wow thank God for logic. Randy Orton doesn't deserve to mentioned in the same sentence as CM Punk. The reason people like Punk/Ryder/etc is because they're entertaining. People like Punk promos because they're entertaining. Randy Orton is so boring no one cares about his so called "shoot" interview or to tune into to watch him on Smackdown. 

Raykion the only person it's "still real to is you"... Hence why every other post on this thread is yours getting worked up and sucking off Randy... BTW Great Justin Beiber reference Adramelech. Randy Orton basically is Jeff Hardy without the face paint. From the teeny fans, to the crappy wrestling, and horrible mic skills.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

wow there are some serious hypocrites on here.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

_"I'm sorry Kelly, but I could probably name 10 guys..."
"Let's hope Kelly's not listening."
"No, she's sleepin' it off..."_

Randy is hilarious!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Johnny Danger said:


> Wow thank God for logic. Randy Orton doesn't deserve to mentioned in the same sentence as CM Punk. The reason people like Punk/Ryder/etc is because they're entertaining. People like Punk promos because they're entertaining. Randy Orton is so boring no one cares about his so called "shoot" interview or to tune into to watch him on Smackdown.
> 
> Raykion the only person it's "still real to is you"... Hence why every other post on this thread is yours getting worked up and sucking off Randy... BTW Great Justin Beiber reference Adramelech. Randy Orton basically is Jeff Hardy without the face paint. From the teeny fans, to the crappy wrestling, and horrible mic skills.


You can try and turn it around on these guys as much as you want. All this is is an honest interview with the real Randy Orton on radio. Like the guy said, if it was Punk saying this stuff, you'd be creaming yourself because you like him. Double standards. The reason the guy said it was a shoot was because it wasn't written for him or rehearsed, he just went and said what he said and did so honestly. He says stuff about WWE, himself, his family, basically stuff you'd talk to someone about in a conversation if you were Orton. He even acknowledges some of the decisions he made when he was younger so I don't really get why you're doing the 'still real to him dammit' argument when you're sounding like every cynical Orton hater on this forum. Even in your argument you're referring to Orton and Punk in terms of their kayfabe characters.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

LOL @ Orton saying people can't wrestle or cut promos when he can't do either.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> This conversation has nothing to do with the WWE or shoots


Now I'm 100% sure you didn't even listen to the interview, you're just throwing out shit. 80% of the interview was about the WWE, what the hell are you on?
Promoting WWE? Breaking kayfabe 100%, saying that a few wrestlers are kind of sloppy in the ring, that a WWE Diva is an absolute slut, taking a shoot at the two guys who will main-event Wrestlemania 28, and talking about how he hates the term "WWE Superstar" instead of "wrestler" is promoting the WWE? My god, your IQ is probably below 5.

And the reason why you keep telling yourself and others that this is not his "real self" and it's a rehearsed interview, is because you probably never had a *real *conversation in *real *life, that's why you can't even tell when someone is being himself out of his job, that's why you don't know what a conversation with a friend or someone who is not a nickname on a computer screen is like.. You should stop depending on internet friendships, it's really going to damage your social life if it keeps up like this.



Carcass said:


> LOL @ Orton saying people can't wrestle or cut promos when he can't do either.


The wrestling part, he is one of the best in-ring workers today, below Bryan, Punk, Christian, and 1 or 2 more guys, that's undeniable.

And he isn't better on the Mic, because Vince doesn't want him too. This interview, just him being himself was funny as hell, what makes you think he can't do better when it's scriped?




Out of all of this, it's good to see that some CM Punk fans *[notorious_187]* actually have a fucking brain and maturity. If it keeps up like this, CM Punk will sure go into the hall of fame.

As the "WWE Superstar" with the most retarded fans in history.

This interview was hilarious, and he told nothing else but the truth about everything he said.


----------



## Rmx820 (May 25, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

That interview was fucking awesome. lmfao.

I used to hate Randy, now I am a fan of his after that. Holy shit that interview was great.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

It's funny how Punk shooted on The Rock on last night and everyone said how awesome it was and how Punk was telling it like it is and then when Orton talks bad about The Rock "Oh Orton is such a douchebag, Orton can't wrestle or cut promos he has no room to talk about anybody despite the fact that tons of WWE legends and current and former wrestlers have said that the guy is extremely talented but I'm a member of the IWC so my opinion matters more than some legends."

I'm a Punk fan but come on, you guys are hypocrites.

And about the interview, I loved how he talked about how Jericho used to talk to Vince. He said Jericho would walk in Vince's office and tell him what he was gonna do and that if Vince didn't like it, oh well.



Raykion said:


> Out of all of this, it's good to see that some CM Punk fans *[notorious_187]* actually have a fucking brain and maturity. If it keeps up like this, CM Punk will sure go into the hall of fame.


Well I am one of the biggest Orton fans on here so I'm used to the hate.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> It's funny how Punk shooted on The Rock on last night and everyone said how awesome it was and how Punk was telling it like it is and then when Orton talks bad about The Rock "Oh Orton is such a douchebag, Orton can't wrestle or cut promos he has no room to talk about anybody despite the fact that tons of WWE legends and current and former wrestlers have said that the guy is extremely talented but I'm a member of the IWC so my opinion matters more than some legends."
> 
> I'm a Punk fan but come on, you guys are hypocrites.
> 
> And about the interview, I loved how he talked about how Jericho used to talk to Vince. He said Jericho would walk in Vince's office and tell him what he was gonna do and that if Vince didn't like it, oh well.


Amen. Thank you, a Punk fan with common sense, what a rare sight. I'm starting to feel bad about being a CM Punk fan myself.

But of course sexually attracted CM Punk fans will come in here and claim that they know more about WWE than the WWE hall of famers and legends who stated that Orton is one of the most talented guys in the WWE.

This is quite probably the most childish and thick headed internet forum community in the entire world sometimes. Jesus Christ. 

I'll say it again, no wonder why Vince McMahon laughs at all of you. You are pathetic.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Pretty sure he was joking about Kelly, but he was obviously being serious about Rock and Cena, which really confuses me.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Huganomics said:


> Pretty sure he was joking about Kelly, but he was obviously being serious about Rock and Cena, which really confuses me.


He was refering about today's Rock, not Attitude Era's Rock. Rock is still good, but he is far, far from being what he was back in Attitude Era, he was untouchable. He got caught, a teleprompter was reflected in his sunglasses in one of his satelite interviews this year. :lmao

Keep in mind, I'm a major Rock mark, but one has got to admit this. Rock is still entretaining, but not THE entretaining Rock we used to know.

And as sad as it is, I'm actually starting to like Cena, just because of the fact that smarky fans can't realize that the reason they do not like today's WWE product, is that they are not kids anymore, they have grown up and aged along with their wrestling heroes and refuse to move on, that it's time to switch places with today's kids, and today's WWE faces.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

That was great :lmao Cena and his poopy pants! I wonder which match that was.


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



SkyTeam said:


> he is just joking around


Really, well those are bad jokes


----------



## reymisteriofan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Randy is boring as hell the rock does a lot a lot a lot better promos than him, he is awful


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



reymisteriofan said:


> Randy is boring as hell the rock does a lot a lot a lot better promos than him, he is awful


He never said Rock couldn't give promos but he did say that Cena is better on the mic than him and that if Rock was as good on the mic as he's hyped up as then he wouldn't need a teleprompter to do a promo.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



reymisteriofan said:


> Really, well those are bad jokes


Your nickname tells the whole story :lmao :lmao :lmao.

Rock *was* untouchable, but present Rock is far from being the best on the Mic/Promos.

And if you didn't laugh with this interview, you quite probably must be emo. Ahh, why am I caring, you probably didn't even listen to the interview, your just throwing out garbage.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> He never said Rock couldn't give promos but he did say that Cena is better on the mic than him and that if Rock was as good on the mic as he's hyped up as then he wouldn't need a teleprompter to do a promo.


At the end of the day randy can't have a face to face promo battle with the rock. My problem is I feel he's a bit jealous of dwayne


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Um, everything Punk said was a work, but he said it in an interesting and cool manner that makes it seem like a shoot.

Randy Orton is so bland and boring that everything he says seems like a work to make him out to be some bad boy rebel, even if it was a shoot. Dude's fake.

It's the difference between Cena wanting a blowjob from Rock and Chris Jericho calling Stephanie a whore, both are uncalled for and stupid things to say, but Jericho had so much more flair and skill it made it palatable.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I get what Orton was saying, you're supposed to be one of the greatest and a lot of people claim you are the greatest promo cutter of all-time and you have to read a teleprompter?

And I agree with what Orton and others including guys like CM Punk have said when Rock just came in and tried to act like he's for the people and that the people brought him back when he was denouncing wrestling and he lied and said he would never leave and then he's gone for like a month after that. And this is coming from a lifelong Rock fan.



Phrederic said:


> *Um, everything Punk said was a work, but he said it in an interesting and cool manner that makes it seem like a shoot.*
> 
> Randy Orton is so bland and boring that everything he says seems like a work to make him out to be some bad boy rebel, even if it was a shoot. Dude's fake.


GTFO. If you think Punk was speaking from the heart and saying how he really felt when he was doing that promo then you're delusional. It may have started out work but Punk took out to the deep end and spoke from his heart about how he truly felt, if you're gonna sit up here and say that everything Punk said wasn't how he really felt than you really need some help.

Or maybe...just maybe...Orton's being himself?


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Didn't Orton say the same thing about Rock in an ESPN interview? Ir seems like Cena, Orton, & Punk have some legit gripe with the Rock.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Phrederic said:


> Um, everything Punk said was a work, but he said it in an interesting and cool manner that makes it seem like a shoot.
> 
> *Randy Orton is so bland and boring that everything he says seems like a work to make him out to be some bad boy rebel, even if it was a shoot. Dude's fake.*
> 
> It's the difference between Cena wanting a blowjob from Rock and Chris Jericho calling Stephanie a whore, both are uncalled for and stupid things to say, but Jericho had so much more flair and skill it made it palatable.


Yeah, because he should talk as if he was doing a WWE promo, right? Boring? 90% of posters here found it hilarious and entretaining, but I guess there always has to be two or three black clouds everywhere.



notorious_187 said:


> I get what Orton was saying, you're supposed to be one of the greatest and a lot of people claim you are the greatest promo cutter of all-time and you have to read a teleprompter?
> 
> And I agree with what Orton and others including guys like CM Punk have said when Rock just came in and tried to act like he's for the people and that the people brought him back when he was denouncing wrestling and he lied and said he would never leave and then he's gone for like a month after that. And this is coming from a lifelong Rock fan.
> 
> ...


I feel you man, but leave it be. Like I said earlier, some of these guys probably never had a decent conversation without anyone except nicknames on computer screens, how can they know and understand when someone is being his true self


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> I get what Orton was saying, you're supposed to be one of the greatest and a lot of people claim you are the greatest promo cutter of all-time and you have to read a teleprompter?
> 
> And I agree with what Orton and others including guys like CM Punk have said when Rock just came in and tried to act like he's for the people and that the people brought him back when he was denouncing wrestling and he lied and said he would never leave and then he's gone for like a month after that. And this is coming from a lifelong Rock fan.


But he hasn't lied. He didn't say he was back to be there all the time. Back to be there every week. Back forever and never leaving. When he said never going away, He was pretty much alluding to just being around when ever he can and is allowed to and not leaving for so many years. Much like Austin. People should have known this from the start. You took what he said too literally. Rock should have just said it clearer since people didn't seem to understand what he meant.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Didn't Orton say the same thing about Rock in an ESPN interview? Ir seems like Cena, Orton, & Punk have some legit gripe with the Rock.


Imo they're butthurt because the rock did more in a 2month span than orton and punk have done in their whole career and thats draw massive buyrate and an increase in ratings. Cena i believe doesnt really dilike the rock he just said all that shit so the rock would come back it was basically wwe sending cena to bait him in those interviews.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> He never said Rock couldn't give promos but he did say that Cena is better on the mic than him and that if Rock was as good on the mic as he's hyped up as then he wouldn't need a teleprompter to do a promo.


Bro, he's just trying to put over the Cena/Rock feud. He said the same thing in an interview around Wrestlemania and it caused a hilarious shitstorm at the time because people thought he was "shooting" or being serious or something. Taking stuff like this seriously is like getting riled up over Cena having Twitter wars with Rock, thinking his insults are "real".

Workers gonna work.



WrestlingforEverII said:


> Didn't Orton say the same thing about Rock in an ESPN interview? Ir seems like Cena, Orton, & Punk have some legit gripe with the Rock.


Case in point. :lmao



Phrederic said:


> Randy Orton is so bland and boring that everything he says seems like a work to make him out to be some bad boy rebel, even if it was a shoot. Dude's fake.


Well, duh. He's a manufactured personality promoting his employer. I have absolutely no problem with this, by the way. It's business. My problem is with the people who actually buy into this silliness, getting all intense and thinking "THIS IS THE REAL SHIT RIGHT HERE!" This thread is the equivalent of watching people headbang to Nickelback.

Also, CM Punk has nothing to do with this thread. This thread is about a Randy Orton radio interview.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> Bro, he's just trying to put over the Cena/Rock feud. He said the same thing in an interview around Wrestlemania and it caused a hilarious shitstorm at the time because people thought he was "shooting" or being serious or something. Taking stuff like this seriously is like getting riled up over Cena having Twitter wars with Rock, thinking his insults are "real".
> 
> Workers gonna work.


I disagree, the feud has nothing to gain with orton's opinion as its irrelevant to the main event. How are you putting over the feud by telling your fans hey this guy (the rock) isnt in cena's league on the mic


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> *Bro, he's just trying to put over the Cena/Rock feud.* He said the same thing in an interview around Wrestlemania and it caused a hilarious shitstorm at the time because people thought he was "shooting" or being serious or something. Taking stuff like this seriously is like getting riled up over Cena having Twitter wars with Rock, thinking his insults are "real".
> 
> Workers gonna work.


And the best way of doing so, is saying that Cena isn't that good in the ring, puked and shit himself in a match, and Rock isn't that good nowdays without a telepromter, and that it's wrong to say he was coming back, and instead he's taking a vacation hanging out with celebrities in freaking Asia?

Man, I can imagine you as a WWE writer, promoter or something :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

That interview was funny as hell. I really don't care what he said about the Rock because at the end of the day: Rock > Orton.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Ass Invader said:


> That interview was funny as hell. I really don't care what he said about the Rock because at the end of the day: Rock > Orton.


Yeah, he even admitted that; "I had over 50 hours of acting lessons, but I don't even consider myself an actor"

Oh, off topic question; what music video is your gif from?


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Phrederic said:


> Um, everything Punk said was a work, but he said it in an interesting and cool manner that makes it seem like a shoot.
> 
> Randy Orton is so bland and boring that everything he says seems like a work to make him out to be some bad boy rebel, even if it was a shoot. Dude's fake.
> 
> It's the difference between Cena wanting a blowjob from Rock and Chris Jericho calling Stephanie a whore, both are uncalled for and stupid things to say, but Jericho had so much more flair and skill it made it palatable.


Or you just don't like Cena and Orton


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

It's Defiler and the song is called Cyromancer.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Randy orton makes me respect him with this interview


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Ass Invader said:


> It's Defiler and the song is called Cyromancer.


Oh god. I wish I had never asked fpalm


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



backpackstunner said:


> Lol at Randy Orton saying someone can't wrestle, can't talk, and is a slut. He can't pull off a Lou Thesz press, grunts and speaks like a neanderthal, and probably had sex with Vince McMahon.


:lmao


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I took four things from this interview. 

1) Orton pooping himself.

2) A Brazilian oil boy.

3) Zack Ryder wrestling a guy while his junk hung out.

4) Orton and Santino carpooling.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



GL7200 said:


> I took four things from this interview.
> 
> 1) Orton pooping himself.
> 
> ...


Resuming, of the 100+ things that were talked about in the interview, the only ones that were kept in your mind were all about guys, poop, and Zack Ryder's junk. 

Interesting. :side:


----------



## GL7200 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> Resuming, of the 100+ things that were talked about in the interview, the only ones that were kept in your mind were all about guys, poop, and Zack Ryder's junk.
> 
> Interesting. :side:


No, no, you weren't listening, the local guy had the seam of his trunks break while in a dark match against Ryder. Other than that, it was all wrasslin' gossip.


----------



## kusksu (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

His just joking around.

If Jericho and Punk had said the same stuff in an interview, everyone here would be calling them comedy gods, but since its orton his obvs a douchebag.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



GL7200 said:


> No, no, you weren't listening, the local guy had the seam of his trunks break while in a dark match against Ryder. Other than that, it was all wrasslin' gossip.


Meh, was probably posting when that part came up, didn't pay attention. Thank god 



kusksu said:


> His just joking around.
> 
> If Jericho and Punk had said the same stuff in an interview, everyone here would be calling them comedy gods, but since its orton his obvs a douchebag.


What do you expect from the IWC? 80% of the community here are mindless, immature hypocrites.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Randy: Speaking of Sheamus
Radio Guy: Kelly Kelly? 
ROFL


----------



## Phrederic (Mar 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> GTFO. If you think Punk was speaking from the heart and saying how he really felt when he was doing that promo then you're delusional. It may have started out work but Punk took out to the deep end and spoke from his heart about how he truly felt, if you're gonna sit up here and say that everything Punk said wasn't how he really felt than you really need some help.
> 
> Or maybe...just maybe...Orton's being himself?


Work doesn't mean lacking emotion, work doesn't mean it doesn't come from your heart, work means scripted, shoot is unscripted. I didn't call it fake, just like I don't call wrestling fake, wrestling is scripted, not fake, y'dig?

Mick Foley's promos were works, but they also had a lot of emotion and truth in them.

Stiener's promos are shoots, but they show how fake Stiener really is.

Punk is such an intense performer that you believe what he's saying is real, even though it's as preplanned as Cena's or Rock's are. Punk's whole thing is about mixing enough reality in with the fiction to make something truly excellent, he's kinda one of a kind in that respect. Sure Austin and Hogan and Rock had more "charisma" but they also never seemed as real as Punk does.

Orton simply doesn't have that, and this oh so cute interview proves it. Orton is either an ass or boring.

p.s. Either Orton is Shooting, this is the real Orton and he's a dick or Orton is Working and he's an unfunny jackass who's firmly owned by WWE.

p.s.s. Maybe Rock used a teleprompter because he's been out for seven years and doesn't want to fuck up his return? Nah, couldn't be that, it has to be because after acting for seven years his speaking ability has gotten worse, that makes sense.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

This was a really entertaining radio show. I listened to the whole forty minutes.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

He's fucking hilarious tbh. He even talks about how his parents didn't catch him jacking off... GEEZUS :lmao


Also, the bits where he shits on the actress-wives and Kelly are awesome. I love Orton right now.

Ziggler banged Kelly and Miz is actually dating Maryse? DAAAMN.


He goes through some heavy shit, and I respect him a lot for it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

"I can't look at tits and make like an official call. I need... ass..." :lmao


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

So Dolph porn stars and KK


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Geezus, Orton even talks about shitting himself and Cena puking under the ring during a match and SHITTING HIMSELF IN THE RING. Best interview ever. Whoever says he's robotic in the interview is a fucking hypocrite. The Orton Tea-bag :lmao


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Phrederic said:


> Work doesn't mean lacking emotion, work doesn't mean it doesn't come from your heart, work means scripted, shoot is unscripted. I didn't call it fake, just like I don't call wrestling fake, wrestling is scripted, not fake, y'dig?
> 
> Mick Foley's promos were works, but they also had a lot of emotion and truth in them.
> 
> ...



Dude, just give up, this is not a WWE Promo, this is an interview with Orton being himself, which is hilarious. You didn't even listen to half the interview, not even 1/4 probably. How is someone supposed to be boring in an interview? You think Punk would talk like he did in last RAW's *worked* shoot in an *real *interview? Each post you make buries you further and further and further, grow the fuck up, seriously.





On Topic:


On a second note, if Orton had freedom and Vince let him be *himself*, he would be so, but so much more entretaining on the Mic. He was fucking gold on the mic back in 2004-2007, but eh, those were TV-14 days.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Funny interview. Orton seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> On a second note, if Orton had freedom and Vince let him be *himself*, he would be so, but so much more entretaining on the Mic. He was fucking gold on the mic back in 2004-2007, but eh, those were TV-14 days.


What?Orton had been uncomfortable on the mic ever since he appeared on TV.Ever since the Viper gimmick he improved because of the fact that he was given less lines.Saying that Orton was ever "gold" on the mic is stupid.


Funny interview


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I hate Randy Orton the wrestler, but he seems like a cool guy, laughed a good few times at that interview.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Why are Radio hosts always so obnoxious? It's like they are having a huge ego trip instead of an interview. Other than that it was a fun interview, interviews like this makes you like wrestlers more because you get to know them a bit better. I heard one of Cena a couple of years back and i like him more because of it. Orton is a funny guy, even though i heard alot of shit about him i can't really hate him.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Who agrees that Puss cake is PG friendly


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Sonko said:


> What?Orton had been uncomfortable on the mic ever since he appeared on TV.Ever since the Viper gimmick he improved because of the fact that he was given less lines.Saying that Orton was ever "gold" on the mic is stupid.
> 
> 
> Funny interview


Nah, ever since he turned face with The Viper gimmick he has become stale on the mic (improving though), in TV-14 days when he could talk freely, he was damn good on the Mic and in Backstage segments.

Here's two examples:


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> He didn't call her a slut. He just said he could name 10 guys she had slept with. Her being called a slut is what the OP said, not Orton.


Did he include himself as one of those guys that slept with her because he did.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

And you know this how?Because of that angle that they did that lasted all of one day? The one he mentioned in the interview?It was an angle dude.


----------



## ScrewYou (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Cena cant wrestle. Well Randy orton is at his level. And if rock cant give promos, i have no fucking idea what the fuck randy orton gives.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton is a million times better wrestler than Cena ever could dream of.At least Orton has added new moves to his arsenal where Cena just does the usual 5 moves of doom.And please Orton haters,you're embarrasing yourselves here in this thread.

You could tell it wasnt scripted as during some of the questions you can hear Randy kind of pause like he didnt really wanna answer some of the more personal questions and he didnt knw how to answer them so how does that show it was scripted?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

The next time Orton spits in your face be sure to not wipe it off so he can't claim you were lying.
I know he was joking in this interview but he came off as a massive douchebag


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Pretty great listen. 

"Who's your ideal woman? You can't pick your wife"
"Oh of course not"

:lmao

Orton has good taste in liking Catherine Zeta-Jones, Emily Blunt and Sofia Vergara. Although Rosie Huntington-Whitely over Megan Fox? Come on Randy.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I loved the story of him shitting himself in his apartment, (not in a homoerotic way, in a "he shit his pants" kinda way)

:lmao


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

It's a bit douchey of him to shit on his co-workers. Mocking the "Superstar" thing I understand because it's obviously a bunch of bollocks, but when you're a locker room leader like Orton's become, it just doesn't seem right to be a prick about the rest of the guys (and girls) in the back.

And the hosts are MASSIVE douchebags, quelle suprise.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



TankOfRate said:


> It's a bit douchey of him to shit on his co-workers. Mocking the "Superstar" thing I understand because it's obviously a bunch of bollocks, but when you're a locker room leader like Orton's become, it just doesn't seem right to be a prick about the rest of the guys (and girls) in the back.
> 
> And the hosts are MASSIVE douchebags, quelle suprise.


Yeah, you have a point. I felt like what he said about some of his co-workers was douchey, but I enjoyed the other stuff.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



cindel25 said:


> Did he include himself as one of those guys that slept with her because he did.


I guess it's still real to you dammit because that was a storyline. Also, Orton would have been dating his now wife at the time Kelly even got into WWE. So, do you have inside info, or are you just trying to rip on Orton with no proof? Yeah, that's what I thought


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Fiasco said:


> Yeah, you have a point. I felt like what he said about some of his co-workers was douchey, but I enjoyed the other stuff.


Maybe, but it was honest and quite funny haha  Orton seems like Punk and Jericho, a straight-shooter. You can probably tell this with their gimmicks to be honest.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I guess it's still real to you dammit because that was a storyline. Also, Orton would have been dating his now wife at the time Kelly even got into WWE. So, do you have inside info, or are you just trying to rip on Orton with no proof? Yeah, that's what I thought


No, I am taking about outside the storyline. Kelly also slept with Cena, Bautista and Jericho. 

I guess you don't believe that Orton was with Stacy
and had a two year affair with Mickie James while he was married I might add. Ok then..


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



cindel25 said:


> No, I am taking about outside the storyline. Kelly also slept with Cena, Bautista and Jericho.
> 
> I guess you don't believe that Orton was with Stacy
> and had a two year affair with Mickie James while he was married I might add. Ok then..


So where's your proof?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



cindel25 said:


> No, I am taking about outside the storyline. Kelly also slept with Cena, Bautista and Jericho.
> 
> I guess you don't believe that Orton was with Stacy
> and had a two year affair with Mickie James while he was married I might add. Ok then..


fpalm


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



TankOfRate said:


> fpalm


That was my reaction too haha  And I'm still waiting for proof.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> So where's your proof?


He's pulling this out his ass because of the Stacy/Randy on screen angle and there was a rumour it was Cena and Mickie James but i dont take vague reports with no clear evidence as fact


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Kelly's dated Test and Justin Gabriel in WWE so far. The sleeping with loads of guys thing is just a myth. She is a beautiful woman who's secure in herself and can get any guy she wants.

Melina is a bigger slut than anyone, yet Orton didn't call her out. She went behind Morrison's back and fucked Batista, Mike Knox, probably even Vince McMahon. Yet because she's someone the IWC overrates, she gets a free pass for it. Kelly never did any of the shit Melina did and at least she's not an unlikeable, troublesome bitch backstage.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



NT86 said:


> Kelly's dated Test and Justin Gabriel in WWE so far. The sleeping with loads of guys thing is just a myth. She is a beautiful woman who's secure in herself and can get any guy she wants.
> 
> Melina is a bigger slut than anyone, yet Orton didn't call her out. She went behind Morrison's back and fucked Batista, Mike Knox, probably even Vince McMahon. Yet because she's someone the IWC overrates, she gets a free pass for it. Kelly never did any of the shit Melina did and at least she's not an unlikeable, troublesome bitch backstage.


How do you know? haha. All Orton said was Kelly had slept with at least 10 guys. Orton didn't exactly call her anything but it's what people perceive. I mean, 10 people at least seems rather a lot but if Kelly's into her one-night stands then 10 isn't much  I wouldn't call the sleeping with those guys a myth if Orton's basically confirming it. He could be using hyperbole though.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> He's pulling this out his ass because of the Stacy/Randy on screen angle and there was a rumour it was Cena and Mickie James but i dont take vague reports with no clear evidence as fact


I still want my proof haha


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

What a tool. His matches aren't much and his moves kinda suck. He has no right to bash others he works with.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Nice, long interview. I love how you people react to just some fun from Orton.


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Moonlight_drive said:


> Nice, long interview. I love how you people react to just some fun from Orton.


Talk about an over reaction


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

:lmao at people telling that Kelly sleeping wit 10 guys is too much...


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



NT86 said:


> *Kelly's dated Test and Justin Gabriel in WWE so far. The sleeping with loads of guys thing is just a myth. She is a beautiful woman who's secure in herself and can get any guy she wants.*
> 
> Melina is a bigger slut than anyone, yet Orton didn't call her out. She went behind Morrison's back and fucked Batista, Mike Knox, probably even Vince McMahon. Yet because she's someone the IWC overrates, she gets a free pass for it. Kelly never did any of the shit Melina did and at least she's not an unlikeable, troublesome bitch backstage.


Are you sure about that?Batista said that he dated her but later dumped her because she was too "immature" for him.There's also pics of Chris Jericho and Kelly kissing.
So she had an affair with Test, Chris Jericho, Batista and Justin Gabriel that was publicity known in the span of her 5 years in the WWE.Who knows who else she slept with at that time?Randy Orton was probably accurate on what he said.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

The hypocrisy from the Punk marks is an amazing sight to behold.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Great interview so far. The whole Rock calling up Vince and name dropping Trips to get attention had me rolling. WTF is going on with all the shooting this week lol?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Rusty___ said:


> randy orton's a nice guy
> 
> stop judging him when you've never said a word to him, idiots.


He went AWOL, got Kennedy fired, got Kofi depushed, got 8 titles despite being talentless, he bores the fuck outta me, he said someone was a slut on a radio show and he did weed backstage despite being told not to.

Yeah, what a nice guy.

I know he was kidding in that radio show, doesn't stop me from disliking him. 

Also, burying fuck out of EVERYONE with an RKO out of nowhere. 'Sake.

Not that it's a bad radio show, I've enjoyed this more than ANYTHING he's ever done in his career.

Still a dick.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Hes also a dick in real life too don't forget that


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Orton is a boss. Why you guys mad that Orton is speaking the truth?

Kelly Kelly is a fucking slut.
Rock can't cut a real fucking promo.
John Cena can't wrestle.


I remember when he said he would whoop Kenny Dykstra's ass too.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Just when this thread couldn't get any more embarrassing, people are showing up to White Knight Kelly fucking Kelly.

FML


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton's regular voice and promo voice are so different lol.

EDIT - :lmao at WWE PG being fully directed at Cena's character! Fucking Orton lol.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

he's actually pretty funny lol


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



scrilla said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Orton is a boss. Why you guys mad that Orton is speaking the truth?
> 
> ...


Cena can wrestle and Rocky can cut a promo

I'm sure Kelly has a cavernous ... cavern though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Cena only knows 5 moves bro.
Rock only has catchphrases bro.


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Randy Orton Sucks Dick and can't draw flies to shit.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CP89 said:


> Randy Orton Sucks Dick and can't draw flies to shit and he the reason Smackdown ratings has been droping at record low numbers since he became champion.


U MAD?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



scrilla said:


> Cena only knows 5 moves bro.
> Rock only has catchphrases bro.


you only tell the truth bro.


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Starbuck said:


> U MAD?


Yes in a way I am Mad that Asshole is champion while guys like Christian has to take a back seat to him and carry his no talent ass to 4 star matches making him look good


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

^^^^^^ U MORE MAD?

So Jericho did have an affair with Kelly Kelly then? I guess those pictures were worth a thousand words lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Kelly isn't a slut. She just loves sex. She's young and wants penis just as much as young men want vagina.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CP89 said:


> Randy Orton Sucks Dick and can't draw flies to shit.


*looks at sig*

*ignores terrible opinion*


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CP89 said:


> Yes in a way I am Mad that Asshole is champion while guys like Christian has to take a back seat to him and carry his no talent ass to 4 star matches making him look good


You can't blame Orton for his booking bro. He's just an empty-headed quasi-celebrity doing what he's told. He's a corporate tool for the WWE. It's like getting mad at the gun for killing someone instead of the person who fired it.

There are plenty of completely legitimate, real life reasons to dislike Randy Orton as a person. You don't need to bring his job into it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Listened to that Rock bit again and :lmao. I don't want to believe it's true because it's so fucking ridiculous. Rock calling up Vince and complaining because Orton said Cena was better than him? Double :lmao. It's all coming out about Rocky this week for whatever reason. First Cena, then Punk and now Orton. I wonder who will be next!!


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CP89 said:


> Yes in a way I am Mad that Asshole is champion while guys like Christian has to take a back seat to him and carry his no talent ass to 4 star matches making him look good


LOL. If that's the case, how come he also had a four star match with Sheamus?


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Starbuck said:


> Listened to that Rock bit again and :lmao. I don't want to believe it's true because it's so fucking ridiculous. Rock calling up Vince and complaining because Orton said Cena was better than him? Double :lmao. It's all coming out about Rocky this week for whatever reason. First Cena, then Punk and now Orton. I wonder who will be next!!


Getting excited for the match they're hyping up bro?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Azuran said:


> LOL. If that's the case, how come he also had a four star match with Sheamus?


Sheamus is a great wrestler

Also, CM Punk is the best in the business today.

Also, Slayer Suck



But yeah, Orton seems to have been brave after this whole Punk thing, it's a shame Vince is the ONLY reason where he is right now.

Anything more you want replied to sirrah?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> Getting excited for the match they're hyping up bro?


No. I'm just laughing at the ridiculousness of what he said.


----------



## Inertia (Jun 13, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

:lmao What a legend. Not many can get away with these.. Orton can't be touched


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



> I remember when he said he would whoop Kenny Dykstra's ass too.


Pretty sure i read that he knocked Kenny out or at least bitch slapped him because he was being a prat


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Gingermadman said:


> Sheamus is a great wrestler
> 
> Also, CM Punk is the best in the business today.
> 
> ...


I agree.

I disagree.

I disagree unless you're talking about 94-2001 Slayer.

That's good man.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Kenny was drunk and was pestering Randy to death about how he could whip him and stuff.And its funny how Punk bashes Rock and gets praised for it but Randy says something bad about him and he gets crucified for it.Typical Orton haters.

And gingermadman,you say Vince is the only reason Randy is where is he right now.You can say that about Cena,Hogan,Savage,Warrior,Rock,Austin and many more so whats your point?


----------



## Habanos (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> Pretty sure i read that he knocked Kenny out or at least bitch slapped him because he was being a prat


Indeed.

"_In Australia about 3-4 years ago 10 of us were in a bar the night after the last show of the tour. Dykstra was being very disrespectful to me, and I told him he was and that if he persisted I would slap the piss out of him. When I first got called up I wouldn't even 'joke' with guys cause I was just happy to be in the same lockeroom and I didn't want to step on any toes. Well, he was very drunk, hence the warning I gave him. Anyways he persisted. I slapped him with my palm as hard as i could upside his temple. he hit the floor hard giving him a knot on his forhead. mickie was there. she was furious with me (at the time till she learned what a prick he actually was) I literally felt so bad I helped him back to the hotel via taxi and helped him clean up to catch the bus to the airport to fly home from the tour. He was out cold at least 5 minutes, he pissed himself in the taxi to the hotel, and vomited out the window. I'd guess 6 or 7 of the boys at the bar that i wrestle with, saw it, can confirm it, and agreed that he got what he deserved. I guess if I was called out on being bitch slapped from a guy that is 10 times more talented then I am, and for good reason, I'd deny it too, lol. good riddance Dykstra, lmao oh, and I haven't lost sleep over him, actually haven't thought of him till I came across the thread. again, lmao!"_

rko


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



mst3rulz said:


> Kenny was drunk and was pestering Randy to death about how he could whip him and stuff.And its funny how Punk bashes Rock and gets praised for it but Randy says something bad about him and he gets crucified for it.Typical Orton haters.
> 
> And gingermadman,you say Vince is the only reason Randy is where is he right now.You can say that about Cena,Hogan,Savage,Warrior,Rock,Austin and many more so whats your point?


You're kidding right?

You might be right about Cena, Rocky and Warrior but Savage, Hogan and Austin did their own thing before hand and forced their way to the top, don't be fucking stupid.

In fact Vince didn't want to pull the trigger on Austin and it wasn't until Hunter fucked up that he was forced to.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Speaking of Kenny being a douchebag.

@kenndoane 
Kenn Doane 

@Real_DBautista dave i wanna be your first fight. seriously. i been training a while.

:lmao


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Funny stuff. Im not really taking what he said serious, but it's one hell of the way to promote WWE and NEXT years Wrestlemania.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

....That was amazing :lmao


----------



## Ashleigh Rose (Aug 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Oh, this man. <3
I laughed my ass off at the end when he was talking about the planets and stuff, for some reason.

Interviewer: _"Did you have all those glow in the dark stars on the ceiling?" _
Orton: _"Oh hell yeah man, you gotta romance the ladies"_

:lmao


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Who are the 10 that Kelly has slept with do you think? - Here's who I think

1. Batista

2. Justin Gabriel

3. Dolph Ziggler

4. CM Punk

5. Chris Jericho (not sure on this one, would he cheat on his wife?)

6. Test

7. A Diva?

8,9,10. ???


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CC91 said:


> Who are the 10 that Kelly has slept with do you think? - Here's who I think
> 
> 1. Batista
> 
> ...


Have you seen those pictures? From the looks of them I think he's more than happy to cheat on his wife lol.

This seems like a pretty accurate list based on what we apparently know.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

She fucked Lawler too. *






* May not be entirely true :side:.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Gingermadman said:


> He went AWOL, *got Kennedy fired, got Kofi depushed, got 8 titles despite being talentless, he bores the fuck outta me, he said someone was a slut on a radio show and he did weed backstage despite being told not to.*
> 
> Yeah, what a nice guy.
> 
> ...


Kennedy got fired because he was too injury prone
Kofi got depushed because he almost injured Orton, and botched an entrance (took way to long to show up and interfere with OrtonxShane)
Legends and hall of famers have all said Orton is one of the best things WWE has got right now. But of course, you know so much more than people who actually work in the company, right?

If Vince books it that way, it's that way that it goes. HBK always won with the "SUPER KICK OUT OF NOWHERE", why don't you talk about that?
But of course, "It's real to you damnit!" isn't it?

Well, your nickname says it all anyways, I shouldn't even be surprised. *Gigermadman.* That says absolutely everything :lmao





CP89 said:


> Yes in a way I am Mad that Asshole is champion while guys like Christian has to take a back seat to him and carry his no talent ass to 4 star matches making him look good


Yeah, cause if Christian was champion with Henry and Sheamus as the only main eventers on Smackdown, ratings would skyrocket :lmao
By the way, you can't have a 4/5 star match without both being above average in the ring. Orton is one of the best in-ring workers today, I bet you don't even know how to judge one.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

since when did the rock get so many ppl protecting him here. Who the hell cares that Randy isnt on his level or Cena isnt on his level idk why ppl even bring that up. What he said is very true though. Orton was born into wrestling his whole family was wrestling just Like Rock was. Rock always said he would never leave then he left and came back years later and say again he is never gonna leave and where is he now. I actaully like the Rock he is amazing but he left and said he doesnt want to be called the Rock and so on. Him coming back helped Mania a ton even though i think he ruined the ending. 

And to all the Rocks fans and marks yes he is one of the greatest ever and yeah Punk, Orton, Cena, HHH,HBK and many others will probably never get at his level but that isnt the freaking point at all the point is he said he loved wrestling would never leave and he did. All the guys in the back can have a gripe that he left then comes back and is maineventing mania. Theyve worked hard for years every day and Rock just comes back and takes mania. Its business but they can be mad or frustrated. 

And finally Kelly Kelly is a slut lmao. Wow ten guys atleast she isnt cheating i guess. But now im wondering who is worse Melina or Kelly. I think Melina is hotter though.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CC91 said:


> Who are the 10 that Kelly has slept with do you think? - Here's who I think
> 
> 1. Batista
> 
> ...



Miz? Seems like a player. Maybe before he was dating that other diva.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Habanos said:


> Indeed.
> 
> "_In Australia about 3-4 years ago 10 of us were in a bar the night after the last show of the tour. Dykstra was being very disrespectful to me, and I told him he was and that if he persisted I would slap the piss out of him. When I first got called up I wouldn't even 'joke' with guys cause I was just happy to be in the same lockeroom and I didn't want to step on any toes. Well, he was very drunk, hence the warning I gave him. Anyways he persisted. I slapped him with my palm as hard as i could upside his temple. he hit the floor hard giving him a knot on his forhead. mickie was there. she was furious with me (at the time till she learned what a prick he actually was) I literally felt so bad I helped him back to the hotel via taxi and helped him clean up to catch the bus to the airport to fly home from the tour. He was out cold at least 5 minutes, he pissed himself in the taxi to the hotel, and vomited out the window. I'd guess 6 or 7 of the boys at the bar that i wrestle with, saw it, can confirm it, and agreed that he got what he deserved. I guess if I was called out on being bitch slapped from a guy that is 10 times more talented then I am, and for good reason, I'd deny it too, lol. good riddance Dykstra, lmao oh, and I haven't lost sleep over him, actually haven't thought of him till I came across the thread. again, lmao!"_
> 
> rko


:lmao

*takes a deep breath*

:lmao

Kenny got what he deserved if he was being an asshole.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

He never said anything like "the Rock can't gives promos" he just called him out for him having his promos written for him. Two completely different things.


----------



## king953 (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I read the title and the two first post thinking that the interview would be shit and orton just ranting or something like that...... When I heard it I couldnät stop laughing XD That was funny as hell XD if anyone got other interviews with the same interviewers but other wrestler pm me the link please XD


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

The interviewers talked to much IMO.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Death Finger said:


> He never said anything like "the Rock can't gives promos" he just called him out for him having his promos written for him. Two completely different things.


But the red mist of markdom descended and the haters didn't pick that part up you see.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Raykion, are you actually capable of forming original thoughts and ideas? Every other post you make is a pastiche of baseless personal attacks, insulting someone's userame, avatar and/or signature and crowbarring in "insider" wrestling terms or referencing old memes in an attempt to feign superiority.

You're seriously coming across like a parody of forum stereotypes. It's like someone programmed a bot to mimic a poster based on a sample size of a wrestling forum.

"You're wrong moron. Look at your username - Fluffy One. Says it all. LMAO. Typical anti-mark smark mark talking in kayfabe on the IWC. Is it still real to you, damn it? HAHA O RLY"


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Watch around the 1:15 mark


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> Raykion, are you actually capable of forming original thoughts and ideas? *Every other post you make is a pastiche of baseless personal attacks, *insulting someone's userame, avatar and/or signature and crowbarring in "insider" wrestling terms or referencing old memes in an attempt to feign superiority.
> 
> You're seriously coming across like a parody of forum stereotypes. It's like someone programmed a bot to mimic a poster based on a sample size of a wrestling forum.
> 
> "You're wrong moron. Look at your username - Fluffy One. Says it all. LMAO. Typical anti-mark smark mark talking in kayfabe on the IWC. Is it still real to you, damn it? HAHA O RLY"


My insults are rarely far from being wrong. Or would you consider wishing someone's death over a wrestling character, and implying that an interview with someone outside of his wrestling character has to show emotion as if they were cutting a promo sanity? I wouldn't be surprised, all you do is post bullshit arround here, so your way of thinking might find this absolutely normal 

I am trying to feign superiority? You are the one who talked shit about Orton without even listening to the damn interview; you said the interview had nothing to do about WWE, then you said he was promoting Cena x Rock. The hell? Again you prove yourself completely worthless when it comes to arguments, you are that kind of guy that hates and dislikes stuff just by the heck of it, even though you don't know anything about it, trying desperately to look cool, but I am the one trying to feign superiority.

I'm the one who should be asking this: "are you actually capable of forming original thoughts and ideas?"
Your replies in this thread are the answer to that. Take a look at them and fpalm to your stupidity. 


Again; nearly everyone, even Orton haters found this interview amusing and funny, you didn't; why I wonder? Here goes the so called "personal insults" you talk about; it's because you are an absolute "stuck in the basement" nerd who relies on being the black cloud on everything everyone else enjoys so he can gain attention.
Sorry, but it's the cold hard truth. You know it deep down, but again, your foolish pride and stubbornness are above everything else arround you.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



SoupMan Prime said:


> since when did the rock get so many ppl protecting him here. Who the hell cares that Randy isnt on his level or Cena isnt on his level idk why ppl even bring that up. What he said is very true though. Orton was born into wrestling his whole family was wrestling just Like Rock was. Rock always said he would never leave then he left and came back years later and say again he is never gonna leave and where is he now. I actaully like the Rock he is amazing but he left and said he doesnt want to be called the Rock and so on. Him coming back helped Mania a ton even though i think he ruined the ending.
> 
> And to all the Rocks fans and marks yes he is one of the greatest ever and yeah Punk, Orton, Cena, HHH,HBK and many others will probably never get at his level but that isnt the freaking point at all the point is he said he loved wrestling would never leave and he did. All the guys in the back can have a gripe that he left then comes back and is maineventing mania. Theyve worked hard for years every day and Rock just comes back and takes mania. Its business but they can be mad or frustrated.
> 
> And finally Kelly Kelly is a slut lmao. Wow ten guys atleast she isnt cheating i guess. But now im wondering who is worse Melina or Kelly. I think Melina is hotter though.


*Again you really thought rock was coming back full time:lmao:lmao:lmao*


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Rock meant he will make sporadic appearances, not that he would go back to puting his life in danger, earning less money and missing out on time with his family.

I'm a massive Rock fan and I understood that.

He can't win. You people want him back, he comes back for a final match and you complain he isn't on enough or that he is stealing the spotlight.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



iMiZFiT said:


> Rock meant he will make sporadic appearances, not that he would go back to puting his life in danger, earning less money and missing out on time with his family.
> 
> I'm a massive Rock fan and I understood that.
> 
> He can't win. You people want him back, he comes back for a final match and you complain he isn't on enough or that he is stealing the spotlight.


I actually agree with this.

If he's not back "OMG ROCK LEFT US AGAIN WTF"

If he's back "OMG ROCK IS STEALING THE SPOTLIGHT TO FUTURE TALENT"

IWC, gotta love it.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



iMiZFiT said:


> Rock meant he will make sporadic appearances, not that he would go back to puting his life in danger, earning less money and missing out on time with his family.
> 
> I'm a massive Rock fan and I understood that.
> 
> He can't win. You people want him back, he comes back for a final match and you complain he isn't on enough or that he is stealing the spotlight.


And that just sums up the IWC.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> My insults are rarely far from being wrong. Or would you consider wishing someone's death over a wrestling character, and implying that an interview with someone outside of his wrestling character has to show emotion as if they were cutting a promo sanity? I wouldn't be surprised, all you do is post bullshit arround here, so your way of thinking might find this absolutely normal
> 
> I am trying to feign superiority? You are the one who talked shit about Orton without even listening to the damn interview; you said the interview had nothing to do about WWE, then you said he was promoting Cena x Rock. The hell? Again you prove yourself completely worthless when it comes to arguments, you are that kind of guy that hates and dislikes stuff just by the heck of it, even though you don't know anything about it, trying desperately to look cool, but I am the one trying to feign superiority.
> 
> ...


A simple "No, I am not." would have been fine bro.

If you're going to make troll posts, at least make them hilariously contrived like bboy or DaBootyman. Insulting people with internet cliches is pretty old hat.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> A simple "No, I am not." would have been fine bro.


Nah, it's much better like this, seeing you completely ignoring me now, due to the fact that everything I said is true, and even though you hide it behind a computer screen, it hurts you to know it. 8*D


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> I actually agree with this.
> 
> If he's not back "OMG ROCK LEFT US AGAIN WTF"
> 
> ...


the IWC is not one person though, so why act like it can contradict itself? many people believe the former, and many like me believe the latter.

though I'd be pissed too if someone I liked said 'I'm never leaving again!' then well, up and left.


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I like Orton even more after this :lmao Absolute legend, he's shown more charisma in that than he has on the mic.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Randy orton talking serious....

"Did rock nail kelly kelly?" LMFAO that cracked me the hell up.

Great interview.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Vince should let him get some mic time.

Though by the sounds of it he hates PG.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> A Randy Orton fan at a loss for words? Shock of the century.
> I thought they were all exceedingly articulate and easily able to express original thoughts and ideas. 8*D
> Seriously though, it's great for you that manufactured, corporate clowns like Randy Orton make you happy. You must live a very simple, very content life.


Do you have any idea how much of an asshole you sound like here? You’re suggesting in a very condescending manner that your personal preference for a professional wrestler makes you more intelligent and sophisticated than fans of a different wrestler. Go [email protected] yourself.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Joke topic, joke interview.

BTW for the idiots that don't know, Cena and Orton are great friends, worked in OVW together, and Orton named Cena as one of the guys he could go out with at any given time and have a great match with. Orton has also worked with The Rock. 

Continue on Orton haters. You're funnier every day.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



TMPRKO said:


> Joke topic, joke interview.
> 
> BTW for the idiots that don't know, Cena and Orton are great friends, worked in OVW together, and Orton named Cena as one of the guys he could go out with at any given time and have a great match with. Orton has also worked with The Rock.


No dude, it's an intense "shoot", you just don't get it. :lmao

Seriously though, this a thousand times over.



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Do you have any idea how much of an asshole you sound like here? You’re suggesting in a very condescending manner that your personal preference for a professional wrestler makes you more intelligent and sophisticated than fans of a different wrestler. Go [email protected] yourself.


1) I was joking. This is a goof thread.

2) I was writing about the blind acceptance of bland, over-produced, manufactured pop slop in general, not specifically in regards to professional wrestling.

3) Personal attacks do not win arguments, especially when they are awkwardly self-censored. You can say the word "fuck" bro.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

We need a faction that only includes Punk, Orton, and Lesnar.


----------



## SuperDuperSonic (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> Do you have any idea how much of an asshole you sound like here? You’re suggesting in a very condescending manner that your personal preference for a professional wrestler makes you more intelligent and sophisticated than fans of a different wrestler. Go [email protected] yourself.


There's nothing wrong with the way he expressed his opinion.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

this was a quality interview, randy orton is a cool guy he was very honest during this so well 
worth a listen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I don't like Orton as a character AT ALL but he is hilarious in this interview and seems like a genuinely cool guy.


----------



## Mcmone3737 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Stopped listening after Cena is lightyears ahead of the Rock on the mic and the Rock needs writers/teleprompters


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

boreton seems to be begging to the rock for some attention


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Mcmone3737 said:


> Stopped listening after Cena is lightyears ahead of the Rock on the mic and the Rock needs writers/teleprompters


If you actually do some research the Rock states in his book he writes his own promos and that he is always thinking of things to say. He mentions one time he was at dinner, got an idea and had to write it on the napkin lol.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Adramelech said:


> No dude, it's an intense "shoot", you just don't get it. :lmao
> 
> Seriously though, this a thousand times over.
> 
> ...


*cyber handshake*


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

wtf this is the most **** interview I've ever heard...


----------



## Mcmone3737 (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



iMiZFiT said:


> If you actually do some research the Rock states in his book he writes his own promos and that he is always thinking of things to say. He mentions one time he was at dinner, got an idea and had to write it on the napkin lol.


I'm not quite sure if understood my post, I know the Rock wrote most of his own material, that's why I said I stopped listening after orton said that the Rock needs the writers and a teleprompter to be good, obviously orton is talking out of his ass


----------



## rawesjericho (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Mcmone3737 said:


> I'm not quite sure if understood my post, I know the Rock wrote most of his own material, that's why I said I stopped listening after orton said that the Rock needs the writers and a teleprompter to be good, obviously orton is talking out of his ass


boreton is just fooling around. he just wants to get rock's attention so he can do some program with him like cena did. same with punk. its sad really, wrestlers these days need to trash a legend like rock to be relevant and get attention because of their lack of talent


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Johnny Sweatpants said:


> *cyber handshake*


Sorry bro, I only do exploding fist bumps.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

People are glossing over the apparent suicide attempt?


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Carcass said:


> LOL @ Orton saying people can't wrestle or cut promos when he can't do either.


can you do either? LOL @ you.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



rawesjericho said:


> boreton is just fooling around. he just wants to get rock's attention so he can do some program with him like cena did. same with punk. its sad really, wrestlers these days need to trash a legend like rock to be relevant and get attention because of their lack of talent


This right here.

Same with Punk and Austin. Same with Jiz and Austin.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

the one guy is a definite **** lol asking about him oiling himself and his pose every 2 minutes then asking if mark henry will rape him? smh FACEPALM


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> People are glossing over the apparent suicide attempt?


The Rock's promo ability and Kelly Kelly's vagina are obviously more interesting.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Mcmone3737 said:


> I'm not quite sure if understood my post, I know the Rock wrote most of his own material, that's why I said I stopped listening after orton said that the Rock needs the writers and a teleprompter to be good, obviously orton is talking out of his ass


Actually, he got caught using a telepromter in one of this years promos, it was reflected in his glasses :lmao
But that is 2011 rock, Attitude Era Rock is untouchable.


Anyway, yes, Orton hates PG. He re-twitted someone who asked "Do you like WWE PG nowdays?" He said "Not really, I miss TV-14 days"
And like some mentioned here, I'm sure Orton would be one of the best on the Mic nowdays if he was given freedom. He already was, check some of his promos of 2004-2007. But that was in TV-14, Orton doesn't have the same freedom like he did, Vince wants him to stay this terminator-like character.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Raykion said:


> Anyway, yes, Orton hates PG. He re-twitted someone who asked "Do you like WWE PG nowdays?" He said "Not really, I miss TV-14 days"
> And like some mentioned here, I'm sure Orton would be one of the best on the Mic nowdays if he was given freedom. He already was, check some of his promos of 2004-2007. But that was in TV-14, Orton doesn't have the same freedom like he did, Vince wants him to stay this terminator-like character.


*Im going to have to re-watch those 3 years because apparently i missed the golden age of ortons mic skills*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



TankOfRate said:


> The Rock's promo ability and Kelly Kelly's vagina are obviously more interesting.


Nice to know those subjects are viewed as more important than Randy attempting to end his life.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



sideon said:


> *Im going to have to re-watch those 3 years because apparently i missed the golden age of ortons mic skills*
















Hell, he was even good in his Heel "Viper" run.


----------



## Mankycaaant (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

This is one of the worst radio interviews I've ever heard!
The presenters were so obnoxious and just talked over Orton the whole time, and just interupted him.
No wonder they're not on a top station.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

these guys are fucking annoying.
i dont agree with alot of his opinions but ortons a cool guy.


----------



## iMiZFiT (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Mcmone3737 said:


> I'm not quite sure if understood my post, I know the Rock wrote most of his own material, that's why I said I stopped listening after orton said that the Rock needs the writers and a teleprompter to be good, obviously orton is talking out of his ass



Sorry man my bad, misread your post.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



greendayedgehead said:


> the IWC is not one person though, so why act like it can contradict itself? many people believe the former, and many like me believe the latter.
> 
> though I'd be pissed too if someone I liked said 'I'm never leaving again!' then well, up and left.


Why do people keep saying he said he is never leaving again. He said Going Away. Not never leaving. And it has already been established about what he meant when he said that.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*





I don't normally like Orton but fuck me this is funny


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Those who like Orton thought it was a good interview, and the same people who always hate orton hated the interview(tho i saw 2 who said they liked it)

Moral of the story.....


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

cena aint as good as rock telepromter or not. its .... fucking obvious that cena is his bud and hes got beef with rock. its all good tho, beefs in wrestling basicly make things more interesting. 
but if i was an actual wrestler myself theres no way in hell i would every say one word out of line against rock.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Turned it off the second Orton started talking about rubbing baby oil on himself. Orton's a douchebag


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I find it interesting that people think that Orton called Kelly Kelly a slut when all he did was say that he could name ten guys she slept with. If he said that he could name ten women that Cody slept with no one would be saying that he called Cody a man whore.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Volantredx said:


> I find it interesting that people think that Orton called Kelly Kelly a slut when all he did was say that he could name ten guys she slept with. If he said that he could name ten women that Cody slept with no one would be saying that he called Cody a man whore.


Adding to the fact that he was joking around but of course haters gonna hate.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

nah lol i could name 10 guys kelly kelly slept with too.

it aint no joke.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Kelly gets called a whore because she may have slept with 10 guys, Punk is a man whore yet nobody bats an eyelid?


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



ultimatekrang said:


> cena aint as good as rock telepromter or not. its .... fucking obvious that cena is his bud and hes got beef with rock. its all good tho, beefs in wrestling basicly make things more interesting.
> but if i was an actual wrestler myself theres no way in hell i would every say one word out of line against rock.


Basically, you would kiss rocks ass instead of saying the truth.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> Kelly gets called a whore because she may have slept with 10 guys, Punk is a *man* whore yet nobody bats an eyelid?


key word


----------



## hockytalky (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I have no problem with what randy said because its an opinion and everyone is entitled to it. But, randy you should know your role and shut your mouth so you can listen to the people. Hear the snoring sounds people make after you get done handling the mic. Randy maybe you should start reading off a teleprompter like the rock so then people may actually care what you think!!!
If you smell what the rock is cooking.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Just got done listening to the interview...holy shit was it hilarious. Orton came off as a really cool guy in it.

Really enjoyed this one.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Love Orton just being a staight shooter.Hes always been that way in his non WWE interviews.He knows hes safe and WWE wont fire him.Its not like he said anything most didnt know.Everyone knows that about Kelly.And agian,if this was Punk or Ryder saying this stuff the 'net would explode with 'This is the best interview ever!!" and "Punk/Ryder Rulz!!!" but Orton says is hes a douchebag.


----------



## MizPunkRio (Apr 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Deacon of Demons said:


> Just got done listening to the interview...holy shit was it hilarious. Orton came off as a really cool guy in it.
> 
> Really enjoyed this one.


Punk isnt a man whore, thats against straight edge principles and Orton sounds like he is gossiping in high school:no:


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



RKO696 said:


> Those who like Orton thought it was a good interview, and the same people who always hate orton hated the interview(tho i saw 2 who said they liked it)
> 
> Moral of the story.....


I can't speak for anyone else, but I didn't hate the interview at all. I thought it was smarmy and disingenuous, but you could say the same thing about practically any "interview" conducted in the contrived afternoon drive talk radio style. You could say the same thing about any emotionless, rehearsed interview with some empty-headed celebrity on a late night talk show. Orton is clearly joking the entire time and really trying to have a personality.

The only problem I had was with people actually being impressed by this as if it's some genuine thing. For heaven's sake, a few people in this thread called it a "shoot" and claimed Randy was "being himself". Ick.

In all seriousness, I don't see how anyone could listen to this and not get douchechills running up their arm at least. The radio hosts alone are enough for that. I had D-chills running down my back before Orton even came on the mic.

Also that GIF is amazing. I watch it for thirty seconds whenever I see it.



Volantredx said:


> I find it interesting that people think that Orton called Kelly Kelly a slut when all he did was say that he could name ten guys she slept with. If he said that he could name ten women that Cody slept with no one would be saying that he called Cody a man whore.





Simply Flawless said:


> Kelly gets called a whore because she may have slept with 10 guys, Punk is a man whore yet nobody bats an eyelid?


Man sleeping with many women = good.

Woman sleeping with many men = bad.

Duh. Didn't you guys get the latest issue of Double Standards Digest? Wait, we still live in Victorian England, right? Someone should check Kelly Kelly's chastity belt.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

*RealKellyKelly
Most of the time when people judge you, they have more problems than you do themselves....*

Yeah Kellz, you tell'em!



Adramelech said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but I didn't hate the interview at all. I thought it was smarmy and disingenuous, but you could say the same thing about practically any "interview" conducted in the contrived afternoon drive talk radio style. You could say the same thing about any emotionless, rehearsed interview with some empty-headed celebrity on a late night talk show. Orton is clearly joking the entire time and really trying to have a personality.
> 
> The only problem I had was with people actually being impressed by this as if it's some genuine thing. For heaven's sake, a few people in this thread called it a "shoot" and claimed Randy was "being himself". Ick.
> 
> ...


This is an A+ comment.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Did you guys actually listen to him? That was a pretty funny interview. It's the kind of shit you talk about when you're joking with the guys.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Venge™ said:


> Did you guys actually listen to him? That was a pretty funny interview. It's the kind of shit you talk about when you're joking with the guys.


Hate and pride are two things haters will always put above reason. Just let it be.


----------



## Pillzmayn (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Judging by her recent tweets looks like she heard about it lol.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

K2's proven herself to be a Submission master, Orton shouldn't be messing with her.


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

So many idiots in this thread. Besides the obnoxious interviewers interrupting him and each other constantly, what an awesome listen. Orton seems such a chill guy, nothing but mad respect for him. 

And I honestly wasn't the least bit surprised to hear about Ziggler being one of the confirmed lucky ones.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

From the sounds of things shes made many men submit.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



TankOfRate said:


> *RealKellyKelly
> Most of the time when people judge you, they have more problems than you do themselves....*
> 
> Yeah Kellz, you tell'em!


She didn't deny it tho :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



sideon said:


> *Again you really thought rock was coming back full time:lmao:lmao:lmao*


Did i mention i thought rock was coming back full time.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao8*D

Maybe u should read next time. Rock is making way more money now i know he would never come back full time. Just that many in the back didnt expect him to leave anyways cuz his family is all wrestling and he always said this is what he wanted to do yet later said he wanted to branch out and do other things. Thanks for the laugh though saying i said something that i didnt


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



RKO696 said:


> She didn't deny it tho :lmao


:lmao


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Johnny Danger said:


> Lol at him saying the rock can't talk on promos. Look in the mirror Randy. You're about as exciting as watching paint dry.


To be fair, he wasn't promoting his own talking abilities. He was saying Cena was better on the mike than Rock. Randy was only claiming to be better in the ring than Cena.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> He didn't call her a slut. He just said he could name 10 guys she had slept with. Her being called a slut is what the OP said, not Orton.


Yeah I don't think Orton would say that, calling a girl a slut for sleeping with a guy is basically insulting the guy, like saying she'd have to be a slut to sleep with that person. The guys she slept with could be really cool wrestlers and it wouldn't degrade her, she'd just be a she-pimp.



The+King_of_Kings said:


> This is a great interview. "Mark Henry is a rapist"


Only during dark matches.



Raykion said:


> Interviewer: [Imitating Vince] "I heard you say you were a wrestler.."


That part was awesome, so well done I couldn't tell who was doing it.



mst3rulz said:


> Yeah,Punk is the same way about it too.


If Punk gets punished for saying wrestler but Randy doesn't, that'd be wrong.



Carcass said:


> LOL @ Orton saying people can't wrestle or cut promos when he can't do either.


Why does this matter? People who can't do can still compare. He didn't say Cena can't wrestle, just that Orton considers himself a better wrestler who is less stiff. You're creating straw man arguments against him via exaggerating his comments.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

http://media5.podbean.com/pb/6f351d...blogs5/231792/uploads/OpeningBellExtra009.mp3


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Whether or not he was only joking about Kelly is besides the point I think. Her tweet implies she didn't like the comments, which logically would put him in the wrong since if he was joking he was clearly doing it at her expense. Not sure how anybody could actually defend him in that case unless they had some sort of (fanboy-ish?) incentive to. He definitely shouldn't have made the comment since it could result in some undesirable working (and possibly living) conditions for Kelly...he is suppose to be a co-worker (and apparently, some leader of the locker room) after all, right? Perhaps he should act like one.

But then again, according to the logic on this site if I have anything non-favorable to say about your boy Randall Keith Orton, I'm apart of some groupthinking monolithic order of haters, right?

Ninja please...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Once again Orton proves how unprofessional he is. Saying these things about somebody that's in the same company as you? That's just wrong. Especially since Orton is one of the top guys in the WWE. Dude doesn't deserve anything that's been given to him. He's either bitching about something during a match because he's such a pansy or he's shitting in diva's purses and insulting them. But I guess Orton marks are just gonna dismiss the things that he does and claim that he's changed.


----------



## Oximoron (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

wow people are taking this too seriously its just Orton having some fun hehe


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



RKO696 said:


> She didn't deny it tho :lmao


Why should she? Either it's not true and she shouldn't even dignify the comment or it is and she is rightfully unashamed of it.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Oximoron said:


> wow people are taking this too seriously its just Orton having some fun hehe


Calling co-workers sluts is fun? Nice try Orton.


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Volantredx said:


> Why should she? Either it's not true and she shouldn't even dignify the comment or it is and she is rightfully unashamed of it.


I agree with you. She did seem kind of upset judging by that comment.


----------



## tyciol (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



NT86 said:


> Kelly's dated Test and Justin Gabriel in WWE so far. The sleeping with loads of guys thing is just a myth. She is a beautiful woman who's secure in herself and can get any guy she wants.
> 
> Melina is a bigger slut than anyone, yet Orton didn't call her out. She went behind Morrison's back and fucked Batista, Mike Knox, probably even Vince McMahon. Yet because she's someone the IWC overrates, she gets a free pass for it. Kelly never did any of the shit Melina did and at least she's not an unlikeable, troublesome bitch backstage.


Orton didn't bring up Melina because he hadn't done an angle with her before. The conversation flowed in that direction. Also, Melina may be so common knowledge at this point that it's not even worth talking about, whereas Kelly Kelly would be more of a shocker, which is probably why the radio interviewers kept bringing her up to focus on her.



Headliner said:


> Kelly isn't a slut. She just loves sex. She's young and wants penis just as much as young men want vagina.


True, if she's boinking WWE superstars that's hardly low standards. She's high above ring rats at indy promotions, she has a lot in common with whoever she hooks up with after all.



Theproof said:


> he's shitting in diva's purses


I'm very curious, where is this thing about shitting in diva's purses from?



Theproof said:


> Calling co-workers is fun? Nice try Orton.


"calling"? Did you omit a word?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



tyciol said:


> I'm very curious, where is this thing about shitting in diva's purses from?


years back Orton thought it would be funny to take a dump in Amy Weber's handbag. Look it up on google.

And I meant to say "Calling co-workers sluts".


----------



## HeyNightmare (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I don't see what's so wrong with this interview...

He stated that he thinks he's better in the ring than Cena, but that Cena's way better on the mic. 

He stated that The Rock said he was going to be back, which was deceptive. It may not have been a lie, but The Rock would be an utter idiot if he didn't think people would take "I'm coming back and I'm not leaving" as "I'm going to actually be on the show every once in awhile."

He also brought up how The Rock made a big deal out of an interview that happened around Wrestlemania time, even using Triple H's name, and didn't even talk to him about it. He didn't even say how he felt about it, he pretty much just said it.

If you take notice, the closest he came to disrespecting The Rock's mic skills was talking about how he needed a teleprompter and he needed people to write for him. Those are true statements, they don't even have to be viewed as negative things.

On top of that, what he said about Henry and Khali was harmless.

Note that he also praised Sheamus highly when they were coaxing him to spill the negatives, and praised Cena's mic skills.

Though that Kelly Kelly thing. That's a no-no.

Almost as bad might be that third Transformers movie.

Though his response to The Scorpion King II was hysterical.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

To theproof,Orton and Joy Giavanni(Amy Webers freind)both admitted it was LOTION he poured in her bag,he never dumped in it so for "proof" you sure are wrong alot.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Theproof said:


> years back Orton thought it would be funny to take a dump in Amy Weber's handbag. Look it up on google.
> 
> And I meant to say "Calling co-workers sluts".


False and False
I guess them google searches you did it was just more blogs from douchebag haters like yourself right.. How about the actual interview itself where she denied it and said he poured tanning lotion in her bag.. Its it a mean thing to do yeah but theres a big difference bewteen shit and tanning oil

The hater who made this thread said orton called kelly a slut. He never did, he just said she got around. Should he of minded his own busness maybe so. But he just said something the IWC already knew kelly gets around

so try again


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

God, you guys are fucking hilarious. I do however agree that if this was anyone else, people would be creaming their pants. Some of the stuff Orton said was kind of "woah", but its nice to hear some true feelings. He does not like the Rock, who he fuck cares? 

Plus, wasn't it obvious that Kelly Kelly had a reputation to hooking up with a lot of wrestlers, its not exactly shocking or brand new info. Maybe he should have not said anything, but really eh.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Yeah that's what I don't get...you can't make a single Kelly Kelly thread without people on her calling her a whore and saying how she fucks everybody when Orton says he knows at least 10 guys she's slept with, then all of a sudden he's just a horrible douchebag...then what the hell are you guys?


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah that's what I don't get...you can't make a single Kelly Kelly thread without people on her calling her a whore and saying how she fucks everybody when Orton says he knows at least 10 guys she's slept with, then all of a sudden he's just a horrible douchebag...then what the hell are you guys?


Did you forget that Orton said that, so it automatically makes him an ass.

But, hey let them continue arguing over some stupid shit about the Rock/Kelly Kelly and not the fact that he almost killed himself. I guess attempted suicide is not as exciting as who Kelly slept with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Charmqn said:


> Did you forget that Orton said that, so it automatically makes him an ass.
> 
> But, hey let them continue arguing over some stupid shit about the Rock/Kelly Kelly and not the fact that he almost killed himself. I guess attempted suicide is not as exciting as who Kelly slept with.


Not a single one of the people who are talking about the Rock/Kelly Kelly even mentioned his personal problems.

That's the thing with haters though, they tend to ignore the good stuff like the guy getting off of drugs and turning his life around but stuff that they say like Kelly Kelly being a whore or stuff that Punk & Cena also say about The Rock they make a big deal about it.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> Not a single one of the people who are talking about the Rock/Kelly Kelly even mentioned his personal problems.


Cause its easier to call Orton a douche when talking about Rock/kelly (even though i don't agree with some of the stuff he said about the Rock, I'm glad he is not kissing his ass. He does not like the Rock, so fucking what?)

I am glad he is at a better place in his life with Alanna and Samantha.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I dont think Orton doesn't like the Rock, he just criticizes him a lot.

But with that said, Orton attempting suicide is a pretty suckish thing but what more can you say? Whats done is done. At least he got help.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



HeyNightmare said:


> If you take notice, the closest he came to disrespecting The Rock's mic skills was talking about how he needed a teleprompter and he needed people to write for him. Those are true statements, they don't even have to be viewed as negative things.


The statements he makes about The Rock's flaws in mic skills always follows one of Randy's complaints about The Rock saying he's never going to leave wrestling again, and did.

If he simply made his point about Rock's apparent lack of loyalty (similar to Cena's comments about Rock years gone by) and left it at that then I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. The issue comes in when Orton apparently uses The Rock using a teleprompter to bury him _simply because he doesn't like him_.

And let's think critically here...why would he bring up the teleprompter in the first place? Of course it's negative.

While Orton is clearly holding grudges against Rock...maybe he should hold grudges on his stale character. While Orton is apparently a genius on the so called lack of mic ability of one of the greatest talkers of all time...maybe he should think a little about what he lacks on the mic, teleprompter or not. Just maybe.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> Not a single one of the people who are talking about the Rock/Kelly Kelly even mentioned his personal problems.


I also didn't mention Randy taking a shit while standing up in his kitchen in the middle of the night while nude, because I didn't think that's what this thread was about, and it wasn't mentioned in the thread title.

Happy to see him fight those demons, and win. That goes without saying...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Volantredx said:


> Why should she? Either it's not true and she shouldn't even dignify the comment or it is and she is rightfully unashamed of it.


The thing is she pretty much admitted it by talking about being "judged"

Why would you be judged by someone, if you didn't do something

She is pretty much saying "i can do whatever the hell i want. You have bigger skeletons in your closet, so who are you to tell me what to do? Mind your business, Orton"


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



RKO696 said:


> The thing is she pretty much admitted it by talking about being "judged"
> 
> Why would you be judged by someone, if you didn't do something
> 
> She is pretty much saying "i can do whatever the hell i want. You have bigger skeletons in your closet, so who are you to tell me what to do? Mind your business, Orton"


This.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

What I'm trying to figure out is why is Orton burying The Rock when they both are working for the WWE? Talk about a company guy.....?

How does this help the WWE in a positive manner? Orton just seems jealous if you ask me.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Boss P said:


> The statements he makes about The Rock's flaws in mic skills always follows one of Randy's complaints about The Rock saying he's never going to leave wrestling again, and did.
> 
> If he simply made his point about Rock's apparent lack of loyalty (similar to Cena's comments about Rock years gone by) and left it at that then I personally wouldn't have a problem with it. The issue comes in when Orton apparently uses The Rock using a teleprompter to bury him _simply because he doesn't like him_.
> 
> ...


I would have more of a problem if he tried to compare his mic skills. But, in his eyes, he thinks John Cena is better with promos. People may not like hearing that, but nothing wrong with him thinking that. Does not make him a douche/jackass or whatever some fans say, just makes him a guy with a different opinion.

Now, i want to see his DVD more and more, just to hear these personal stories.


----------



## Peep4Christian (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Randy's Twitter:


> Yesterday I put my foot in my mouth and I need to try my best to make it right. I owe Kelly K an apology. Yesterday I got caught up in a live radio interview and brought Kelly's personal life into it. It was completely uncalled for. The fact that she has dated a few guys I work with doesn't make her a bad person, and is also none of my or anyone elses buisness. Kelly I hope one day you can forgive me. I do however understand if that doesn't happen. Please everyone trash me all you want, but please drop this topic out of respect for Barb.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Kelly Kelly comments were out of line imo..No reason to say something like that or insuate that on a radio station..His comments regarding Rock? Well if Randy had a problem with Rock did then he should have confronted Rock, so in my eyes, both guys handled the situation wrong..As much of a locker room leader Orton days Jericho is, interviews like this in my eyes show how much of a leader Randy Orton is not..


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



HeatWave said:


> Kelly Kelly comments were out of line imo..No reason to say something like that or insuate that on a radio station..His comments regarding Rock? Well if Randy had a problem with Rock did then he should have confronted Rock, so in my eyes, both guys handled the situation wrong..As much of a locker room leader Orton days Jericho is, interviews like this in my eyes show how much of a leader Randy Orton is not..


Is Orton trying to be a locker room leader? Cause I don't think he gives a shit about that or whatever.

Lets drop the Kelly subject. He made a mistake and tweeted/post his regret. Done with that topic.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton must really be in love with Cena..


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Good to at least see that Orton apologized. 

And for all of the Orton marks saying that the comments where harmless........what now?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Theproof said:


> Good to at least see that Orton apologized.
> 
> And for all of the Orton marks saying that the comments where harmless........what now?


They'll just say Kelly Kelly took it the wrong way. :lmao

On a serious note though, he apologized so that's a good thing.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Theproof said:


> Good to at least see that Orton apologized.
> 
> And for all of the Orton marks saying that the comments where harmless........what now?


they weren't harmless and he did make a mistake airing that out, but shit some people are acting like Orton punched a baby or something. haha


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Apologizing is a bitch move. Orton said the facts and you all caught feelings. Stop acting like these wrestlers are your family memembers or something.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

The interview was hilarious, he did go to far with some stuff though.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



scrilla said:


> Apologizing is a bitch move. Orton said the facts and you all caught feelings. Stop acting like these wrestlers are your family memembers or something.


did you forget? You can't criticize or talk bad about the Rock; That's sacrilegious. But, every time there is an Orton topic, we will get these types of responses: whether you like Orton or not.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Theproof said:


> Good to at least see that Orton apologized.
> 
> And for all of the Orton marks saying that the comments where harmless........what now?


I don't see anything wrong with what he said. Perhaps it was a bad idea to air these thoughts in public, but honestly, people talk about much worse shit than this in their daily lives. I have to laugh at the people taking these comments personally though. Really guys? Grow up.

And I don't even like Orton, well his character at least.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Charmqn said:


> did you forget? You can't criticize or talk bad about the Rock; That's sacrilegious. But, every time there is an Orton topic, we will get these types of responses: whether you like Orton or not.


basically.. the rock is awesum randy boretan shud take his radio intrview and turn it sidways and stik it up his candy ass! LOL! hahah! ROFL! Fruity Pebbles LOL!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Charmqn said:


> Is Orton trying to be a locker room leader? Cause I don't think he gives a shit about that or whatever.
> 
> Lets drop the Kelly subject. He made a mistake and tweeted/post his regret. Done with that topic.


How many vets are in that locker room? Not many..When you hold that title, you hold some responsibility and leadership...

and let's be honest, only reason he felt bad about the Kelly Kelly comments is probably because he has noticed the backlash from it..


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

those hosts were real douchebags. so obviously, that means most people here liked it. being an asshole is "funny"


----------



## elitevideos (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Charmqn said:


> they weren't harmless and he did make a mistake airing that out, but shit some people are acting like Orton punched a baby or something. haha


I immidiately got a mental image of Orton punching out a baby after reading that and damn near wet myself i love it.

As for the whole drama from the interview minus the Kelly Kelly stuff which imo was out of line everything else seemed like fair game it's all just Orton's opinion to which we can either agree with, disagree with or just not give a shit about, personally im about 80% in agreement with ORton about stuff he said, also glad he was man enough to hold his haqnd up and admit he crossed a line by bringing up Kelly Kelly's personal life, takes a man to own up to a mistake, and im glad to see it as 5-6 years ago he wouldnt have done that he would have most likely escalated it in a childish way, kudos to randy

*kudo's that's it right? oh well fuck it you get what I mean lol*.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



HeatWave said:


> Kelly Kelly comments were out of line imo..No reason to say something like that or insuate that on a radio station..His comments regarding Rock? Well if Randy had a problem with Rock did then he should have confronted Rock, so in my eyes, both guys handled the situation wrong..As much of a locker room leader Orton days Jericho is, interviews like this in my eyes show how much of a leader Randy Orton is not..


Whats funny now is the colliding battle between their fans on Twitter. lol

As for what you said with Orton/Rock, That is true. Both men are handling/handled it wrong. I hope they sort things out. All this drama is unnecessary.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Just shows you how retarded haters are.

Orton wasn't refering Rock as a whole, he was refering 2011 Rock, anyone who denies he is far from being what he was is absolutely blind; Attitude Rock is untouchable

He didn't say Cena "Can't wrestle", he just said he considers himself better than him (which is true)

He never really called Kelly Kelly a "slut", he just stated he could name 10 guys she slept with; thing IWC talks about everytime there's a K2 topic, but of course if it's Orton, it somewhow becomes lame and stupid right? And to top it, she didn't deny it did she?



OP just wanted to feel important, and made a exaggerated thread tittle so he can get lots of replies on it. I can assure you 90% of the haters here are just bashing and hating on Orton based on the tittle; they probably didn't even listen to the interview.


Orton could cure cancer, AIDS, end WW3, be revealed and God himself, and people would still find a reason to hate him.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Gingermadman said:


> He went AWOL, got Kennedy fired, got Kofi depushed, got 8 titles despite being talentless, he bores the fuck outta me, he said someone was a slut on a radio show and he did weed backstage despite being told not to.
> Yeah, what a nice guy.


You forgot that time he completely went crazy and trashed a hotel room and he didn't get any flak from Vince for that, imagine a guy like Swagger doing the same shit.
I always find it difficult to judge people i never met but yeah, stuff like this doesn't bode well for him.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

this shit is hilarious. Don't know why people care what orton thinks of anybody
As for the rock stuff, obviously i wasnt there so I can't comment on the truth of it, but if the rock did get Orton in trouble, good on him, now that bitch knows how it feels considering all the bullshit he's pulled to get people depushed, fired etc.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

So the Kelly/Rock drama is more important than the fact he tried to kill himself?

Wow the guy openly admits he tried to end his life which takes a lot of guts and thats ignored for the petty shit? Some people need to realise that attempted suicide is far more serious than who shagged Kelly, he stopped breathing and thats treated like nothing


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> So the Kelly/Rock drama is more important than the fact he tried to kill himself?
> 
> Wow the guy openly admits he tried to end his life which takes a lot of guts and thats ignored for the petty shit? Some people need to realise that attempted suicide is far more serious than who shagged Kelly, he stopped breathing and thats treated like nothing


What do you want people to say?

Wow man Orton almost attempted suicide. Glad hes ok and didn't go down that road. Whats done is done. Glad he is still alive. But If people dont want to discuss that let them be. Its not like everyone has ignored it.


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> So the Kelly/Rock drama is more important than the fact he tried to kill himself?
> 
> Wow the guy openly admits he tried to end his life which takes a lot of guts and thats ignored for the petty shit?


Didn't he said he OD'd or something? I can't remember him talking about wanting to kill himself. I kinda understand why he used drugs, being a wrestler at that age is very stressfull so he probably needed something to take the edge off.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Peep4Christian said:


> Randy's Twitter:


What a nice apology from his handlers! Truly from the heart <3


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

This has to be the most misleading title ever. It pre-sets people into a negative attitude before even listening to the damn thing.

Orton doesn't even say a single thing that is in the title. It is like tabloid shit-stirring.




Simply Flawless said:


> Wow the guy openly admits he tried to end his life which takes a lot of guts and thats ignored for the petty shit? Some people need to realise that attempted suicide is far more serious than who shagged Kelly, he stopped breathing and thats treated like nothing


Did he admit to attempting suicide though? He just said he stopped breathing and almost died 'after some bad choices'. The story I read back when it actually happened was Orton accidentally overdosed after being too reliant on pain killers and such (just like Umaga). 

I guess we'll find out the truth when the DVD comes out though.



> Yesterday I put my foot in my mouth and I need to try my best to make it right. I owe Kelly K an apology. Yesterday I got caught up in a live radio interview and brought Kelly's personal life into it. It was completely uncalled for. The fact that she has dated a few guys I work with doesn't make her a bad person, and is also none of my or anyone elses buisness. *Kelly I hope one day you can forgive me.* I do however understand if that doesn't happen. Please everyone trash me all you want, but please drop this topic out of respect for Barb.


Something tells me he's not entirely serious. :lmao


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Simply Flawless said:


> So the Kelly/Rock drama is more important than the fact he tried to kill himself?


And failed, goes to show he really can't do anything right.


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Samee said:


> This has to be the most misleading title ever. It pre-sets people into a negative attitude before even listening to the damn thing.
> 
> Orton doesn't even say a single thing that is in the title. It is like tabloid shit-stirring.
> 
> ...


Weren't you permed?

Either way, welcome back.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Death Finger said:


> Either way, welcome back.


Cheers.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Hey, let's all talk at once!


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Punk bashes Rock in a semi shoot promo,he gets praised to death.Orton bashes Rock,he gets bashed.Typical.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

He's only saying what a lot of people on here say on a daily basis, I don't see why it's such a big deal. At least he's being honest and not just saying what the company want him to say. He knows he won't be punished for it too so I think in this instance, he just wanted to say whatever the hell he wanted.


----------



## Keyblade (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

First time I've ever enjoyed listening to Orton talk. Now, if he could just be like this instead of that walking sleeping pill I have to listen to every Smackdown, it'd be great.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Okay the story about him shitting himself was fucking hilarious.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton is awesome.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



CamillePunk said:


> Okay the story about him shitting himself was fucking hilarious.


Agreed.
Btw Orton's posted 5 different tweets apologising to Kelly Kelly


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Orton talks about ODing and having six concussions but all people are interested in is this Kellly Kelly thing.


----------



## deina_k (Jun 10, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

He never said he wanted to kill himself,just incidentally overdosed,btw KK retweeted Orton tweets so I guess she want to go past that.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Apology or not, he didn't take back what he said. He's just saying that he shouldn't have put her business out there

Doesn't change the fact that she's a ho tho :lmao


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



punx06 said:


> He's only saying what a lot of people on here say on a daily basis, I don't see why it's such a big deal. At least he's being honest and not just saying what the company want him to say. He knows he won't be punished for it too so I think in this instance, he just wanted to say whatever the hell he wanted.


Yeah he even said during the interview that he's just the guy who doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



mst3rulz said:


> Punk bashes Rock in a semi shoot promo,he gets praised to death.Orton bashes Rock,he gets bashed.Typical.


I can't speak for everybody but my reasoning for being fine with one and having issues with the other stems from the accusations themselves...not who's mouth it came out of.

Punk called Rock a kiss ass...as fans there's no way to confirm or deny those accusations. For all we know Rock actually very well could be a kiss ass, and Punk NOT a kiss ass. Who knows really...we're just fans.

Orton, regardless of how you spin it, tried to discredit Rock's mic skills. Period. Considering the common belief that Rock is one of the greatest talkers of all time along with the perceived struggles Orton himself has on the mic, I'm surprised more people's sensibilities aren't offended by the comments. It's like Richard Simmons getting in an interview and saying Repaul is more masculine than Clint Eastwood. 

With that said...yeah. This site sucks off CM Punk. It's how things work around here but that has very little to do with me.

Shout to Orton for apologizing to Kelly. He knows him saying that kind of shit in the public eye is wrong. Unlike some of his defenders in this thread, he's got basic common sense: Don't make those comments about female co-workers in public.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Gingermadman said:


> And failed, goes to show he really can't do anything right.


Goes to show that you're actually a complete tosser.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



RKO696 said:


> Apology or not, he didn't take back what he said. He's just saying that he shouldn't have put her business out there
> 
> Doesn't change the fact that she's a ho tho :lmao


Also means he apologized for the right thing i.e. actually putting her personal life out there rather than taking back what he said.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



superspear said:


> Orton talks about ODing and having six concussions but all people are interested in is this Kellly Kelly thing.


Well he said it was in his upcoming DVD so that's probably why. It's a topic that'll be covered when the DVD comes out. On the other hand, most people on this forum hate Orton and want a reason to back up the hate. They don't want to see Orton in a positive light so they ignore the stuff he's been through and come out from much better off


----------



## superspear (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well he said it was in his upcoming DVD so that's probably why. It's a topic that'll be covered when the DVD comes out.


Irv Muchnick broke that story four years ago as per usual the idiots on this forum thought it was "dirtsheet" BS.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Boss P said:


> I can't speak for everybody but my reasoning for being fine with one and having issues with the other stems from the accusations themselves...not who's mouth it came out of.
> 
> Punk called Rock a kiss ass...as fans there's no way to confirm or deny those accusations. For all we know Rock actually very well could be a kiss ass, and Punk NOT a kiss ass. Who knows really...we're just fans.
> 
> ...


I don't think he tried discredit Rock's mic skills, he just said that because he reads of a teleprompter, it shows that he isn't good as Cena, in his opinion because Cena apparently is all off the top of his head. But I do agree there's definitely some heat there and it stems from the whole Rock leaving WWE thing. Rock can do what he wants but I also get what Orton and probably Cena too are thinking. They're loyal to WWE and to see someone leave then try and be known in another vein to wrestling much seem pretty disloyal, especially when they then come back and barely appear having said they wouldn't go away again. I don't agree or disagree, but I can see his point of view there.

On another note, whether or not I have already said this, good move by Orton apologizing to Kelly. He apologized for airing out the details rather than taking back what he said which tbh, I admire. I mean, it's not like sleeping with people is a crime and what she does is her business. She's slept with at least 10 guys in WWE? So what? How many years has she been there? It's not like she's doing a guy every day. Overall, more respect for Orton after that interview. He was himself. Maybe went a bit far with Kelly (although he was a bit coaxed into it I reckon) but no one's perfect. Everybody gossips so personally, I think he gets too much hate on this thread considering he did what we all do and while it's wrong, I bet most who are discrediting him are acting self-righteous here and conveniently leaving out the fact that they have done the same thing before and even gone further than Orton did and judged them for it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



superspear said:


> Irv Muchnick broke that story four years ago as per usual the idiots on this forum thought it was "dirtsheet" BS.


I'd heard rumours but I didn't know for sure. Good to hear Orton admitting it himself though. Must have been difficult especially when he did so for a DVD and radio show, i.e. in public. I'll definitely be buying that DVD.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

This is funny. Orton is a better wrestler than Cena(who isn't?), but Cena better on the mic than ALL OF THE WRESTLER INCLUDING ROCK???(Top 2-3 of all time on the mic, if not the best)... Orton be on Cena's dick too much with this mic skills shit man... He said in WWE magazine last year, he couldnt cut promos like HBK, Austin, THE ROCK(Hmmm), Chris Jericho, and then John Cena..... Cena isn't in the top 25 on the mic of all time man.. Come on. 

Funny about Kelly Kelly though... We all knew this though. So we can basically confirm that EVERYONE outside of HBK and Austin hit that LOL


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

"They where both models who couldn't act" funny to hear him talk about it.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



blazegod99 said:


> This is funny. Orton is a better wrestler than Cena(who isn't?), but Cena better on the mic than ALL OF THE WRESTLER INCLUDING ROCK???(Top 2-3 of all time on the mic, if not the best)... Orton be on Cena's dick too much with this mic skills shit man... He said in WWE magazine last year, he couldnt cut promos like HBK, Austin, THE ROCK(Hmmm), Chris Jericho, and then John Cena..... Cena isn't in the top 25 on the mic of all time man.. Come on.
> 
> Funny about Kelly Kelly though... We all knew this though. So we can basically confirm that EVERYONE outside of HBK and Austin hit that LOL


Well it's his opinion, plus his justification for it is good. He went by the fact that Cena does everything off the top of his head but The Rock has been using a teleprompter.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



TRDBaron said:


> Didn't he said he OD'd or something? I can't remember him talking about wanting to kill himself. I kinda understand why he used drugs, being a wrestler at that age is very stressfull so he probably needed something to take the edge off.


He said he was in a bad place emotionally, add that to an OD and suicide attempt is a given


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

I always wondered about his "wives". For, er, actresses, they were fucking awful. Especially the most recent one.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

About John cena going under the ring.

interviewer; "he went into hornswoggles house?"...."its still real to me dammit!!"


i LOL'd


Orton was quality in that interview but he shouldn't have talked about Kelly's sex life because at the end of the day it has nothing to do with him and no good could come of it, he should know better.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Boss P said:


> Orton, regardless of how you spin it, tried to discredit Rock's mic skills. Period. Considering the common belief that Rock is one of the greatest talkers of all time along with the perceived struggles Orton himself has on the mic, I'm surprised more people's sensibilities aren't offended by the comments. It's like Richard Simmons getting in an interview and saying Repaul is more masculine than Clint Eastwood.


I think you're looking at it the wrong way. First of all the purpose of Orton giving his two cents on the whole Cena/Rock thing is to build the feud. He's stirring the pot to get Cena and Rock fans at each other's throats. It's the same reason Punk has been taking shots at Rock ever since he came back. They're making it clear they are in the pro-Cena camp and therefore the pro-WWE camp seeing as Rock left the WWE. They are representing Cena and the current WWE as opposed to Rock and the Attitude Era WWE. The whole purpose of this Cena/Rock feud to solidify Cena is *THE* man on this era and that he is equal to The Rock. They're basically putting Cena over. They're trying to level the playing field because as we saw during Rock's return promo, he has the ability to absolutely blow away Cena. We know it, Cena knows it, Vince knows it but for the good of the current product they're having to water down and put down Rock to make Cena seem his equal to put over the current era. Rock has been put down by Cena, Punk and Orton and during his in-ring confrontation with Cena was made to look weak by not having a response to Cena's accusations of bullying (or whatever the hell it was) and simply threatening to whoop Cena's ass. Back to the interview, Orton wasn't discrediting Rock's mic skills, he was putting over Cena's.


----------



## chasing2009 (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

got to agree with another thread.... if Punk said this stuff, you'd all be jacking off to every word


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Great interview, wish there was more like it. Still not a fan of the guy but it's nice to hear his takes on things.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Samee said:


> I think you're looking at it the wrong way. First of all the purpose of Orton giving his two cents on the whole Cena/Rock thing is to build the feud. He's stirring the pot to get Cena and Rock fans at each other's throats. It's the same reason Punk has been taking shots at Rock ever since he came back. They're making it clear they are in the pro-Cena camp and therefore the pro-WWE camp seeing as Rock left the WWE. They are representing Cena and the current WWE as opposed to Rock and the Attitude Era WWE. The whole purpose of this Cena/Rock feud to solidify Cena is *THE* man on this era and that he is equal to The Rock. They're basically putting Cena over. They're trying to level the playing field because as we saw during Rock's return promo, he has the ability to absolutely blow away Cena. We know it, Cena knows it, Vince knows it but for the good of the current product they're having to water down and put down Rock to make Cena seem his equal to put over the current era. Rock has been put down by Cena, Punk and Orton and during his in-ring confrontation with Cena was made to look weak by not having a response to Cena's accusations of bullying (or whatever the hell it was) and simply threatening to whoop Cena's ass. Back to the interview, Orton wasn't discrediting Rock's mic skills, he was putting over Cena's.


That all sounds good if it can be proven. I just took it as Orton trying to shit on Rock because he didn't like the fact that Rock left again.

Occam's Razor.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

For a guy who put Orton over at Mania 20 Orton should learn to shut up.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

Hey wait, didn't Smackdown get a higher rating that one week Kelly Kelly main evented than Orton's got as a champion since he got drafted? She's clearly more valuable.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*

:lmao:lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> For a guy who put Orton over at Mania 20 Orton should learn to shut up.


Well Orton pinned Foley so...

And not saying you're a Punk fan but didn't Punk bash Jeff Hardy and Jeff Hardy's the guy that made Punk a main event star.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Boss P said:


> That all sounds good if it can be proven. I just took it as Orton trying to shit on Rock because he didn't like the fact that Rock left again.


Yeah I see what you mean but I don't think it's a coincidence that Cena, Punk and Orton are simultaneously shitting on The Rock. Also, you could read it as Punk and Orton potentially wanting to feud with The Rock. Cos after all, that is the root of the whole Cena/Rock thing. Talking shit about someone seems to be the way to get their attention these days, e.g. Austin/Punk and Austin/Miz.


----------



## bulklogan (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



chasing2009 said:


> got to agree with another thread.... if Punk said this stuff, you'd all be jacking off to every word


Agreed


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well it's his opinion, plus his justification for it is good. He went by the fact that Cena does everything off the top of his head but The Rock has been using a teleprompter.


Rock didnt use a telepromoter on his first night back and it hasnt been for sure that Rock ever used a telepromoter in his satellite promos. In the one with the kid Cena, Rock didnt even blink man.. There was no telepromoter..

But Cena has horrible promos period


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't why Orton had to apologize to the fans. A personal apology to KK would have been enough. Man, she really has a bitchy fanbase.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Once an asshole, Always an Asshole.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



blazegod99 said:


> Rock didnt use a telepromoter on his first night back and it hasnt been for sure that Rock ever used a telepromoter in his satellite promos. In the one with the kid Cena, Rock didnt even blink man.. There was no telepromoter..
> 
> But Cena has horrible promos period


Orton works in the WWE, if the Rock used a teleprompter I'm pretty sure he would know and wouldn't have to lie about it, it's not like he's some dirtsheet writer or a user on WF.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



blazegod99 said:


> Rock didnt use a telepromoter on his first night back and it hasnt been for sure that Rock ever used a telepromoter in his satellite promos. In the one with the kid Cena, Rock didnt even blink man.. There was no telepromoter..
> 
> But Cena has horrible promos period


LOL 

How the hell would you know? Talk about blind fanboyism.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

So I'm guessing people are still missing that Orton was simply putting Cena over? That was the entire purpose of it. Before this whole Rock/Cena feud if you had compared Cena to Rock people would have laughed in your face but since it's begun you're seeing more and more people say Cena and Rock are actually pretty equal. By people like Orton and Punk shitting on Rock and putting Cena over, it aids a gradual process of levelling the playing field between Rock and Cena.


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



Samee said:


> Yeah I see what you mean but I don't think it's a coincidence that Cena, Punk and Orton are simultaneously shitting on The Rock. Also, you could read it as Punk and Orton potentially wanting to feud with The Rock. Cos after all, that is the root of the whole Cena/Rock thing. Talking shit about someone seems to be the way to get their attention these days, e.g. Austin/Punk and Austin/Miz.


True. I'm sure if Punk stays around, maybe Rock will give him what he wanted just like he did with Cena....

I think Cena's fans need to realize, the reason why Cena vs Rock is happening is because of Rock man.. Rock is corny as shit these days(still better than Cena), but for him to come back and wrestle Cena after Cena begged for it the last 3 years means something honestly.

Maybe Austin will finally stop BSing and have that one last match or run hes been talking about for the last 3 years


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

bet if rock gave this same exact interview everbody would be praising it and the jokes about kelly would be a riot.

Also orton would get bashed for complaining to vince like a little bitch

what hypocrites some people are


----------



## sk3ptical (May 8, 2011)

haters mad orton >>>>


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Samee said:


> So I'm guessing people are still missing that Orton was simply putting Cena over? That was the entire purpose of it. Before this whole Rock/Cena feud if you had compared Cena to Rock people would have laughed in your face but since it's begun you're seeing more and more people say Cena and Rock are actually pretty equal. By people like Orton and Punk shitting on Rock and putting Cena over, it aids a gradual process of levelling the playing field between Rock and Cena.


Fuck that lol. The truth is what needs to be said. Cena is not in Rock's league period


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

Now as far as being hypocritical... Rock snitching is a bitch move and he has been mad sensitive behind the scenes since returning... Orton however, has been rumored to snitch backstage too though and work politics as well, so it doesnt matter. All them wrestlers have done that shit, but fuck that... Rock is hands down better than Cena... Like how is that even a question. I mean, really??? Really??

If Punk would've said that shit, I still would be like, that mafucka is out his mind.... Orton is on my top 5 list of wrestlers right now, but I hate how he bigs up Cena(i know.. i know...) like Cena is one of the all time greats. But its his opinion(I guess) and I disagree


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

It is a bad interview.. Its not even an interview. There were like 4-5 assclowns laughing all the time.. Stupid questions about sex, brunette or blonde, big boobs or personality and transformers.. wat the hell.. A complete waste of time... stupid stupid..and one of those assclowns mentioned kelly kelly like 1000 times.. Did kelly's dad fucked interviewers mom or something?.. Stupid interview.

Totally unprofessional and disrespectful to some wrestlers with zero entertainment. Orton was the only one who sounded like a human in this interview.

This shit gave me a headache.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

Samee said:


> So I'm guessing people are still missing that Orton was simply putting Cena over? That was the entire purpose of it. Before this whole Rock/Cena feud if you had compared Cena to Rock people would have laughed in your face but since it's begun you're seeing more and more people say Cena and Rock are actually pretty equal. By people like Orton and Punk shitting on Rock and putting Cena over, it aids a gradual process of levelling the playing field between Rock and Cena.


Orton and cm punks remarks don't do shit for this feud really. I mean when hogan came back to face rock you didnt hear austin kane taker hhh etc bitching about a guy who almost putting them out of buisness main eventing. Also if it wasnt for the likes of the rock saving the wwe then their would be no orton or punk, but i mean they could give him a little respect mentioning how he helped put the product that they live fore on the map maybe a thanks here and there but their still entitled to their opinions. They just sound like ungrateful fucks


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

lol It's funny that Orton is to face Henry now, especially after what he said about him.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

vybzkartel8 said:


> Orton and cm punks remarks don't do shit for this feud really. I mean when hogan came back to face rock you didnt hear austin kane taker hhh etc bitching about a guy who almost putting them out of buisness main eventing. Also if it wasnt for the likes of the rock saving the wwe then their would be no orton or punk, but i mean they could give him a little respect mentioning how he helped put the product that they live fore on the map maybe a thanks here and there but their still entitled to their opinions. They just sound like ungrateful fucks


It is though isn't it? They're stirring the pot between Rock and Cena fans. They're putting over Cena by talking down The Rock.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Cena needs help. Or he will be boo'd out like a bitch. But I'm not sure people will care about what Punk or Orton have said about him.. Once The Rock comes face to face with Cena in his hometown.. Cena will get boo'd like a bitch anyways. So if they are helping Cena, its useless. 

I think they talk trash about The Rock, not for Cena.. but because they are pissed at a guy who just came back out of nowhere and took the main event spot from them. But the fact remains.. Like the Rock said.. Rock > Cm punk or Orton.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Nothing he has said about the rock can be used. Besides I seriously doubt wwe is going to use some other idjit to put over rock cena in a random magazine article when rock and cena can put over their own match.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

zkorejo said:


> Cena needs help. Or he will be boo'd out like a bitch. But I'm not sure people will care about what Punk or Orton have said about him.. Once The Rock comes face to face with Cena in his hometown.. Cena will get boo'd like a bitch anyways. So if they are helping Cena, its useless.
> 
> *I think they talk trash about The Rock, not for Cena.. but because they are pissed at a guy who just came back out of nowhere and took the main event spot from them.* But the fact remains.. Like the Rock said.. Rock > Cm punk or Orton.



Yeah, Rock sure did take Orton's main event spot, I mean; he's not a champion or anything, right?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Maybe Randy's wife needs to put the pants on and keep him on a leash, its clear he's got to be seen and not heard like a good husband that stands there looking pretty.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> Cena needs help. Or he will be boo'd out like a bitch. But I'm not sure people will care about what Punk or Orton have said about him.. Once The Rock comes face to face with Cena in his hometown.. Cena will get boo'd like a bitch anyways. So if they are helping Cena, its useless.
> 
> I think they talk trash about The Rock, not for Cena.. but because they are pissed at a guy who just came back out of nowhere and took the main event spot from them. But the fact remains.. Like the Rock said.. Rock > Cm punk or Orton.


Cena would get booed if they were facing off in Wyoming so location really means nothing.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Azuran said:


> I don't why Orton had to apologize to the fans. A personal apology to KK would have been enough. Man, she really has a bitchy fanbase.


He didn't apologize to the fans, just K2 which is good. I think all the fans who are calling Orton out have probably done worse. I've definitely gossiped about somebody's sex life especially when it's promiscuous. Orton didn't even judge her. I've done exactly the same thing as Orton and I never get berated for it by anyone so a lot of these people I reckon should get off their high horse and cut him some slack. Just my opinion though, being a somewhat decent human


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

The Kelly Kelly remarks are still making me laugh.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Raykion said:


> Yeah, Rock sure did take Orton's main event spot, I mean; he's not a champion or anything, right?


Spot as in.. the Main event of WM 28. WM which is WWE's main focus the entire year and every wrestler in the roster, maineventer or midcarder try their best to become the highlight of that night. The Rock vs Hogan at wm 18 was a show-stealer. And HHH and Jericho approached Vince for it to be the Main event of the WM because they knew it would have been impossible to outdo that confrontation and performance even when the match wasnt a 5* technical wrestling match. Its about the popularity and the hype.

Cena vs Rock is similar to that situation. I guess its safe to say that this match will be the highlight of WM28.



> Cena would get booed if they were facing off in Wyoming so location really means nothing.


I agree.. and location was not my point.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Why are you people getting your feelings hurt over this like Orton just insulted your mom or something?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

scrilla said:


> Why are you people getting your feelings hurt over this like Orton just insulted your mom or something?


Because Orton's a superface now so he has tons of haters who make a big deal over everything.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

scrilla said:


> Why are you people getting your feelings hurt over this like Orton just insulted your mom or something?


Because they're haters, simple as. Everyone else has thought the interview is hilarious, even those that aren't fans of Orton and those that dislike him. It's those that hate on him who are throwing bitch-fits.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

On subject, I thought it was a pretty good interview. I LOLed a bit.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

scrilla said:


> Why are you people getting your feelings hurt over this like Orton just insulted your mom or something?


Its the Orton haters. If Punk.Miz, shit anyone else did this, people would be sucking their dick: "oh he was just speaking his mind."

Hell, Orton could find the cure for AIDS, and we be shitting on him wondering what took him so long haha


----------



## blazegod99 (Feb 26, 2008)

This is the thing about the IWC that sucks...

There are genuine haters, people who defend everything that the haters hate on, but some people have valid points about Orton in this interview.

Rock snitching is funny though. I dont agree or understand the whole Rock/Cena thing(Orton and Punk's opinions about a match they arent in is stupid... and putting Cena over just means he doesnt need to be put over if he cant do the shit himself).

I laughed at the Kelly Kelly shit, but it was random though. But everyone knew she was a hoe.. so whats the difference


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Charmqn said:


> Its the Orton haters. If Punk.Miz, shit anyone else did this, people would be sucking their dick: "oh he was just speaking his mind."
> 
> Hell, Orton could find the cure for AIDS, and we be shitting on him wondering what took him so long haha


I never understood something. Most of the Orton haters hate him because he's "boring", and yet, they love marking for people like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ha Ha Ha!! Orton got caught running his Mouth and The WWE made him say Sorry To Kelly who he threw under the bus for no reason.Orton just proved he an Asshole and does not deserve the spot he inand should drop the title at MITB and WWE should job his no talent ass out for the rest of the year.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

CP89 said:


> Ha Ha Ha!! Orton got caught running his Mouth and The WWE made him say Sorry To Kelly who he threw under the bus for no reason.Orton just proved he an Asshole and does not deserve the spot he inand should drop the title at MITB and WWE should job his no talent ass out for the rest of the year.


"Cena Sucks!!
Orton Can't Draw!!
CM Punk Best Wrestler Today!!"

:lmao

You are the epitome of IWC mark. You could be a troll though seeing as you only signed up in April. If you are serious though... :lmao


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

Samee said:


> "Cena Sucks!!
> Orton Can't Draw!!
> CM Punk Best Wrestler Today!!"
> 
> ...


laugh all you want but all is true.Cena does Suck,Orton can't draw I mean ratings drop everytime he champ don't matter what show he on,and Cm Punk is the best wrestler today so I don't know what you talking about.


----------



## Anguyen92 (Jun 24, 2011)

I got a question, what was the ratings in the month of April and what are the ratings now?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Anguyen92 said:


> I got a question, what was the ratings in the month of April and what are the ratings now?


SmackDown ratings have been horrible all year long but they took a significant hit after the draft which was ironically when Orton came over. So everyone likes to pretend that SmackDown ratings were through the roof before Orton came over and that Orton is the sole reason for low ratings. And that one week where Christian was champ, SmackDown had good ratings so mostly butthurt Christian marks try to spin it around that Orton is a 100% anti-draw.

SD 4/8 Rating: 2.08
SD 4/22 Rating: 1.89
SD 4/29 Rating: 1.96

But yep Orton's the reason.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Anguyen92 said:


> I got a question, what was the ratings in the month of April and what are the ratings now?


RAW then Smackdown


April 4-8 (3.82 & 2.13)
April 11-15 (3.45 & 2.08)
April 18-22 (3.12 & 1.89)
April 25-29 (3.47 & 1.96)

---------------------------------------

June 6-10 (3.21& 1.79)
June 13-17 (3.06 & 1.73_
June 20-24 (3.09)


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

If Orton wasn't on Smackdown, even superstars would have a better rating.


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

its just not smackdown ratings through.Ratings for Raw went down in the mid 2 last year when Orton won the title so don't give me this shit that we Orton Haters are trying to spin shit cause we don't have too its been proofing time and time again that Orton can't draw shit as the Top Guy.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

You talking about when around the same time John Cena was supposedly "fired", you mean to tell me a lot of casual fans weren't under the impression that Cena would be gone and therefore didn't watch?


----------



## CP89 (Apr 7, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> You talking about when around the same time John Cena was supposedly "fired", you mean to tell me a lot of casual fans weren't under the impression that Cena would be gone and therefore didn't watch?


Nice try there but Cena did'n get fired until the night after Survivor Series and also thats the night the ratings killer lost the title. Orton won the titleat Night of Champions and until he lost it the ratings for Raw was shit


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Regarding his OD on painkillers, I would have to believe Vince demanded he go to rehab for that right?..They once tried to suspend him as quietly as possible for his steroid use, I would think the OD on painkillers + refusal of rehab if he didn't go would warrant another one right?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

10/4/10: 3.35 rating
10/18/10: 3.1 rating
10/25/10: 3.1 rating
11/1/10: 3.26 rating
11/8/10: 3.1 rating
11/15/10: 3.05 rating
11/22/10: 3.3 rating

All ratings similar to what RAW gets now...but wait everytime Orton is champ the ratings go down.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Found the interview hilarious, was cool to hear Orton out of his character. But, yet again, the thread gets filled with haters. Not big surprise.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

All of you comparing ratings need to understand that ratings are generally higher when the face challenger chases the heel Champion. People are tuning in to see him "finally" get the big win. Face Champions like Cena facing midcarders like R-Truth (or multi-time Champions like Orton defeating Christian) make the audience think that the outcome is a given and they don't have to worry. I'm not saying it never gains ratings but the heel needs to be a threat for it to work.

People can slander Orton all they want but Smackdown is in dire straights anyway. Booker T's commentary now sounds like one of those comical internet soundboards of retardedness, Teddy Long is the same. They're not giving Orton a REAL storyline right now, he's just a character in Christian's storyline. If they had him in storylines like his one with Triple H then of course the ratings wouldn't be as bad.

But when Smackdown is basically the same every week with a different order (Tag match main event, Teddy Long bullshit announcement, Booker T checking into the insane asylum) then why would anyone want to tune in?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

HeatWave said:


> Regarding his OD on painkillers, I would have to believe Vince demanded he go to rehab for that right?..They once tried to suspend him as quietly as possible for his steroid use, I would think the OD on painkillers + refusal of rehab if he didn't go would warrant another one right?



He did go to rehab, that place he was sent to in Atlanta for a month


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

CP89 said:


> its just not smackdown ratings through.Ratings for Raw went down in the mid 2 last year when Orton won the title so don't give me this shit that we Orton Haters are trying to spin shit cause we don't have too its been proofing time and time again that Orton can't draw shit as the Top Guy.



His heel run in 2007-2009 when he was champ was very high rated. Orton/HHH 2009 feud was one of the best since 2003, don't deny it. Same goes to Orton/Taker in 2005(?)

Just let Orton adjust as a face, he's improving week after week. His storyline with Christian has nothing solid except the matches, it needs more drama like Orton/HHH's. 

Heel Orton / Taker rivalry on Smackdown would draw like hell. I wish I saw that, but it's nearly impossible.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Raykion said:


> His heel run in 2007-2009 when he was champ was very high rated. Orton/HHH 2009 feud was one of the best since 2003, don't deny it. Same goes to Orton/Taker in 2005(?)
> 
> Just let Orton adjust as a face, he's improving week after week. His storyline with Christian has nothing solid except the matches, it needs more drama like Orton/HHH's.
> 
> Heel Orton / Taker rivalry on Smackdown would draw like hell. I wish I saw that, but it's nearly impossible.


Let me say, love your signature/quote about CM Punk haha


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

CP89 said:


> laugh all you want but all is true.Cena does Suck,Orton can't draw I mean ratings drop everytime he champ don't matter what show he on,and Cm Punk is the best wrestler today so I don't know what you talking about.


:lmao


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

I really don't get why everyone is getting on Ortons' shit over this interview. He has shooting the shit and joking around. Orton, along with the dj's interviewing him were laughing throughout 99% of the 40 min interview. I don't believe Orton meant to harm anyone, he was just goofing off.

His comments about Kelly Kelly and how he could name 10 guys she's been with. Well yea, so can I over the numerous reports about her being with a different superstar/wrestler since she came into the business. Yes, they were reports and don't exactly mean they were true, but there's probaly been a good 10 if not more reports of Kelly Kelly being with a different superstar since she first came in to the business nontheless.

The Rock comments he made are the only thing that I wouldn't say I have a problem with, because those are Ortons' opinion about the guy apparently, but i'm going to have to say bullshit to.

Other than that, there is really no reason to be jumping all over the guy. This interview (especially due to the interviewers and Orton laughing throughout the almost entire interview) clearly was not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Deacon of Demons said:


> Other than that, there is really no reason to be jumping all over the guy. This interview (especially due to the interviewers and Orton laughing throughout the almost entire interview) clearly was not meant to be taken seriously.


Hey shut up you, with all your common sense.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Why can't people just accept it was a friendly podcast not prime time tv and enjoy it for the laugh it was :/


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

> Orton has issued a formal apology to Kelly on his own Twitter account:
> 
> “Yesterday I got caught up in a live radio interview and brought Kelly’s personal life into it.”
> 
> ...


*In other words "I ran my mouth to much", but since he was "obviously" joking then why would he feel the need to apologize?*


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

Never really heard/seen any interviews with Orton before, I never thought he'd be such a laugh. Good stuff! Very interesting/relaxed interview.


----------



## Canadian Destroyer (Apr 14, 2011)

That interview was fucking awesome. He poked fun at a couple of guys but I wouldn't say he totally threw anybody under the bus (other than Kelly Kelly lol).


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

sideon said:


> *In other words "I ran my mouth to much", but since he was "obviously" joking then why would he feel the need to apologize?*


Because his joking upset a co-worker. Apologizing was the right thing to do.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

sideon said:


> *In other words "I ran my mouth to much", but since he was "obviously" joking then why would he feel the need to apologize?*


She obviously didn't take it as a joke. The first she probably heard of it was from someone saying Orton called her a slut or whatnot so immediately she'd have a negative mindset about it. She probably then went and listened to the bit where Orton was talking about her and took serious offence to it. What he said could easily be taken the wrong way. If she had just sat down to listen to the entire interview without knowledge of what he was gonna say maybe she wouldn't have taken so much offence to it, who knows. Orton was clearly messing around. I mean, Orton didn't call Kelly Kelly anything, he just talked about her relationships just like he talked about Miz's, Swagger's, Cena's etc.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> Why can't people just accept it was a friendly podcast not prime time tv and enjoy it for the laugh it was :/


Cos this is the IWC and it's SRS BSNS.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

The Kelly Kelly part was so funny.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Well lets be honest, going thru 10 guys within a very short span doesnt exactly give people the idea your a pure as driven snow saint. If Kelly doesn't want her coworkers to see her as a slut DONT DATE COWORKERS, simple fucking solution that Kelly seems incapable to grasp. People are gonna assume she's a slut for the fact that 10 guys seems way too much


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

kelly k is a whore. why is she mad if she put her self out there like that? Im a new randy orton fan, I myself call out all the whores i know in real life. they are disgusting human beings.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

This Orton interview > Any Punk interview ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

sideon said:


> *In other words "I ran my mouth to much", but since he was "obviously" joking then why would he feel the need to apologize?*


Or maybe because Kelly got offended and it's his co-worker so the right thing to do would've been to apologize.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

richyque said:


> kelly k is a whore. why is she mad if she put her self out there like that? Im a new randy orton fan, I myself call out all the whores i know in real life. they are disgusting human beings.


:lmao what a fun life you live!


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

Samee said:


> She obviously didn't take it as a joke. The first she probably heard of it was from someone saying Orton called her a slut or whatnot so immediately she'd have a negative mindset about it. She probably then went and listened to the bit where Orton was talking about her and took serious offence to it. What he said could easily be taken the wrong way. If she had just sat down to listen to the entire interview without knowledge of what he was gonna say maybe she wouldn't have taken so much offence to it, who knows. Orton was clearly messing around. I mean, Orton didn't call Kelly Kelly anything, he just talked about her relationships just like he talked about Miz's, Swagger's, Cena's etc.


I'm starting to believe that you are one of the smartest users arround here.
So hard to find users in IWC that don't talk out their ass. :no:


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

obviously this dumbass Kelly Kelly subject is done: Randy probably called kelly Kelly before or after the tweets (which Kelly retweeted), apologized, and now its water under the bridge.

Hell, 5 years ago Orton would have probably called Kelly slut outright.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't know why people are so up in arms about Orton's comments about Kelly. 90% of people on this forum can't mention her name without tossing around an insult about her being a ho and now everybody's coming to her defense because Orton said it? That makes no sense. She isn't going to suck your dick because you defend her on the Internet so back it down a notch.


----------



## Don.Corleone (Mar 2, 2008)

There's not a lot I wouldn't do to have the opportunity to have sex with Kelly Kelly...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Pissing in sinks doesn't exactly give you a good rep to start with...


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

The Enforcer said:


> I don't know why people are so up in arms about Orton's comments about Kelly. 90% of people on this forum can't mention her name without tossing around an insult about her being a ho and now everybody's coming to her defense because Orton said it? That makes no sense. She isn't going to suck your dick because you defend her on the Internet so back it down a notch.


You're really comparing comments people say on the Internet to a person's co-worker opening airing your personal business? It's wrong either way, but a locker room leader doing it on a platform where Kelly Kelly will obviously hear it and be dragged through the mud for it is 10x worse. The situations aren't similar at all.


----------



## Moonlight (Apr 13, 2009)

I think they are trying to say that if Kelly Kelly had as many sticking out of her as were stuck in her, She'd Look Like a Porcupine.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The only part that I thought was controversial was when he jokingly called Mark Henry a rapist, that was a little far even though he was clearly joking.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

just1988 said:


> The only part that I thought was controversial was when he jokingly called Mark Henry a rapist, that was a little far even though he was clearly joking.


It's hard to believe this guy is a 30 year old with a wife and kid. Take away their handlers and suddenly someone shows their dumb-ass colours.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> It's hard to believe this guy is a 30 year old with a wife and kid. Take away their handlers and suddenly someone shows their dumb-ass colours.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Samee said:


>


----------



## Bluze (Jun 28, 2011)

In my opinion, you don't talk bad about your co-workers behind their backs. However, I have always thought Randy Orton was a real jerk to his colleagues: whenever a fellow Superstar screws up a move, instead of trying to play it off, he starts ranting and raving "stupid, stupid" like the arrogant egomaniac he is. Kofi Kingston and Justin Gabriel are examples.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

HBK in the 90s did the same kind of stuff (and sometimes much worse) and he turned out ok.Orton will to.Just like HBK,he knows he can get away w/ it and he does it.It not like he said anything new about Kelly.Hell,shes not even denying she does it in her replies back to Randy.


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

reason number 3,243 on why he is a douche


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I think we all missed Samee posting a meme for every single fucking post he makes.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> HBK in the 90s did the same kind of stuff (and sometimes much worse) and he turned out ok.Orton will to.Just like HBK,he knows he can get away w/ it and he does it.It not like he said anything new about Kelly.Hell,shes not even denying she does it in her replies back to Randy.




* ^
*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



scrilla said:


> basically.. the rock is awesum randy boretan shud take his radio intrview and turn it sidways and stik it up his candy ass! LOL! hahah! ROFL! Fruity Pebbles LOL!


Bingo


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

MMN said:


> I think we all missed Samee posting a meme for every single fucking post he makes.


Hey! I've only posted one since coming back.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



backpackstunner said:


> Lol at Randy Orton saying someone can't wrestle, can't talk, and is a slut. He can't pull off a Lou Thesz press, grunts and speaks like a neanderthal, and probably had sex with Vince McMahon.


says the guy with the christian avatar LOL. Oh please kid he was only joking stop taking everything he says to heart. Orton is the Man.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Wow, got to give it to you haters and such, you are still finding legs with this topic.

I say: Bravo!


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

mst3rulz said:


> HBK in the 90s did the same kind of stuff (and sometimes much worse) and he turned out ok.Orton will to.Just like HBK,he knows he can get away w/ it and he does it.It not like he said anything new about Kelly.Hell,shes not even denying she does it in her replies back to Randy.


 HBK was a douche who had to be threatened by the Undertaker to get him to job to Austin. So yea, he's not a real good example


----------



## as99 (Mar 13, 2010)

LOL @ Randy Orton. Wow is this guy stupid? why did he say JOHN CENA is light years ahead of all on the mic including The Rock.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah but look at HBK now.A much better person.Same w/Randy now that hes got a kid and wife.Many have said that about Randy now.Hes just a stright shooter,always has been.Same w/Punk but again,Punk gets praised for it when he does it but Orton does it hes Satan.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I don't know if it's been said earlier in the thread, probably, but I'm too lazy to read through it all, I think that Christian might win at MitB just because of Orton's comments. A suspension for Orton would be too harsh and would probably make SD's shitty ratings go even lower.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

mst3rulz said:


> Yeah but look at HBK now.A much better person.Same w/Randy now that hes got a kid and wife.Many have said that about Randy now.Hes just a stright shooter,always has been.Same w/Punk but again,Punk gets praised for it when he does it but Orton does it hes Satan.


Being the same person, but putting up a front that you're a god-fearing family man, does not make someone a better person, just a better bullshitter. They're both still the same self-centered egotistical assholes at heart, doesn't matter how many times they invoke Jesus or tout their family, they're still backstabbing politicians that have hurt other peoples career to further their own.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> I don't know if it's been said earlier in the thread, probably, but I'm too lazy to read through it all, I think that Christian might win at MitB just because of Orton's comments.


fpalm

The fact that you actually believe that is disappointing. Christian might win at MitB because it would fit the storyline. He had a good chance of winning before this interview even took place. Some clueless twat at some shite dirtsheet obviously thought they'd connect the dots and try and create a story which some people would actually buy into. If Orton wins the dirtsheet will hide behind saying Christian only had a chance of winning and if Orton loses the dirtsheet will prance about saying how right they are.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

just1988 said:


> The only part that I thought was controversial was when he jokingly called Mark Henry a rapist, that was a little far even though he was clearly joking.


Randy Orton of all people calling someone a rapist (when his own in ring persona resembles one) is funny.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol at all this Orton hate. The guy has different sense of humor than you and you hate. He was clearly joking, even though his jokes are not funny doesn't mean you can just judge him like you are doing on this thread. So what, he stated the truth about Kelly Kelly, if she didn't screw ten guys in the company, he wouldnt' have said it. Kelly isn't the saint you guys are trying to portray her as. Plus Orton apologized anyways so you canshut your traps. If anyone else had this interview like CM Punk, you would be singing a different tune, but since it's Orton, there is a huge party. I'm going to be laugh when you turn your backs on CM Punk if he becomes a top guy, and this is coming from a big CM Punk. Hell I remember when people complained about Orton being portrayed as weak coward heel during his heel run, and wanted him to be dominant. But once he became a dominant face, everyone basically turned their back on him. Most of this IWC are nothing but blind sheep rooting for the underrated and then turn their back when they get great success. it's pretty sad.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Randy Orton is the Harrison Ford of the WWE. Easily the most boring man alive second to Harrison Ford. Doing an interview with Harrison Ford is more boring than listening to blades of grass.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

To annihilus,how many times have you met HBK or Orton in person? Ive met Randy 3 times the past 3 years at shows and hes been nothing but great.HBK Ive never met so I canT say anything about how he is but Randy is super cool.Sure he has his moments but who dont?

How can you call him(or anyone else) an a--hole if youve never walked in their shoes or met the person? Just like Punk,Randy is a straight shooter and yes,hes got in trouble for it a few times but he wont change. Same w/Punk but when he does it its always so grea and cool on here but Orton does it hes crucified.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Oscirus said:


> HBK was a douche who had to be threatened by the Undertaker to get him to job to Austin. So yea, he's not a real good example


This story has been disproved several times. HBK may not have wanted to drop the belt but he knew he had to. Even if he felt he shouldn't need to 'Taker never threatened him. 



Annihilus said:


> Being the same person, but putting up a front that you're a god-fearing family man, does not make someone a better person, just a better bullshitter. They're both still the same self-centered egotistical assholes at heart, doesn't matter how many times they invoke Jesus or tout their family, they're still backstabbing politicians that have hurt other peoples career to further their own.


So people can never change? Do your know that Orton and HBK are just putting up a front? I'd love to see the proof that you must have.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

PacoAwesome said:


> lol at all this Orton hate. The guy has different sense of humor than you and you hate. He was clearly joking, even though his jokes are not funny doesn't mean you can just judge him like you are doing on this thread. So what, he stated the truth about Kelly Kelly, if she didn't screw ten guys in the company, he wouldnt' have said it. Kelly isn't the saint you guys are trying to portray her as. Plus Orton apologized anyways so you canshut your traps. If anyone else had this interview like CM Punk, you would be singing a different tune, but since it's Orton, there is a huge party. I'm going to be laugh when you turn your backs on CM Punk if he becomes a top guy, and this is coming from a big CM Punk. Hell I remember when people complained about Orton being portrayed as weak coward heel during his heel run, and wanted him to be dominant. But once he became a dominant face, everyone basically turned their back on him. Most of this IWC are nothing but blind sheep rooting for the underrated and then turn their back when they get great success. it's pretty sad.


Thanks for reminding me of that. People were cheering orton when he was a heel and praying he get the top, now that he is: fuck him.

I wonder what you guys would actually do if you ever met Orton in person?


----------



## save_us_y2j (May 30, 2011)

I'm not an Orton fan, but I thought this interview was hilarious.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People are glossing over the awkward he shit himself confession?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The Orton haters like talking about that because they too are always full of shit themselves.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



notorious_187 said:


> Well Orton pinned Foley so...
> 
> And not saying you're a Punk fan but didn't Punk bash Jeff Hardy and Jeff Hardy's the guy that made Punk a main event star.


Orton speaks a bunch of crap, and takes the rocks words way to seriously, like I said Rock put his ass over at mania 20 with his little "I am a legend killer gimmick" and Orton runs his mouth because he is butt hurt that he isn't gonna be in another ME match at Mania again. Whats that, like 3 years in a row now?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Orton speaks a bunch of crap, and takes the rocks words way to seriously, like I said Rock put his ass over at mania 20 with his little "I am a legend killer gimmick" and Orton runs his mouth because he is butt hurt that he isn't gonna be in another ME match at Mania again. Whats that, like 3 years in a row now?


He's butthurt? Considering he's only main-evented 1 WM in his 9-year career, I think he'll be alright.

How did Rock put him over? He pinned Foley, he didn't pin Rock, Foley put over Orton not The Rock.

And why'll you're complaining about Orton taking Rock's words too serious, how about you go complain about Punk and Cena who said the exact same thing that Orton said.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Rock was in the match, and I did already put my piece in about Cena way before Mania, thing is everything Cena says is in the ring as part of the story line were as Orton must go on a radio show and state that he got in trouble for running has fat mouth. And didn't he main event 2 Manias and actually won one of them? Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

No the only WM he main evented was 25 against Triple H unless you wanna count when WWE promotes 3 different matches as the main event.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't really know, but Mania 24 came to mind triple threat match I think. I need to re watch a couple of Manias.


----------



## BigTicket401 (Jul 1, 2011)

pretty funny interview IMO


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

Volantredx said:


> This story has been disproved several times. HBK may not have wanted to drop the belt but he knew he had to. Even if he felt he shouldn't need to 'Taker never threatened him.


*Disproved several times really? Because there's a undertaker interview on youtube (type in undertaker off the record) where he states he would've done what was necessary to make sure michaels did the right thing. For the people saying kelly kelly didn't get the joke please show me a girl who would find that funny, and the guys who thought it was a funny joke more than likely have no idea about women.*


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Well lets be honest, going thru 10 guys within a very short span doesnt exactly give people the idea your a pure as driven snow saint. If Kelly doesn't want her coworkers to see her as a slut DONT DATE COWORKERS, simple fucking solution that Kelly seems incapable to grasp. People are gonna assume she's a slut for the fact that 10 guys seems way too much


You can't sit there and tell someone who they can or can't date, Flawless.

Tell me, would you want some of us to tell you who *you* should be dating?

Just because she dated some of her COWORKERS doesn't automatically mean she slept with them which is what Orton was implying. 

Plus, that 10-guys comment is really an exaggerated ASSUMPTION, I bet, and untrue. It's just a case of your boy acting like an ass on the air, trying to be funny(he's not) with an equally unfunny host.



Kelly was right in "taking the high road" in her twitter. She never demanded an apology but Orton OBVIOUSLY *knew* he said something wrong which is why he apologized anyway so your statement holds no water.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I liked the interview, changed my perception of who Orton was. On that note, what he said about Kelly was stupid because he kind of has to see her in a regular/semi-regular basis and they work for the same company, but more than likely he won't receive any server repercussions from it because both him and Vince know that they need Orton because of his sheer popularity.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Funny interview, if I have to say so myself. As much as I find Orton as a boring personality in the ring or on the mic, he actually funny and likable here. Does this change my opinion of the guy's character in the WWE? No, not really. As for Kelly Kelly shit, I don't care really. The Rock shit about him using a teleprompter, doesn't matter because Rock is still one of best on mic regardless. All in all good interview.

BTW, how was this controversial?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Funny interview, if I have to say so myself. As much as I find Orton as a boring personality in the ring or on the mic, he actually funny and likable here. Does this change my opinion of the guy's character in the WWE? No, not really. As for Kelly Kelly shit, I don't care really. The Rock shit about him using a teleprompter, doesn't matter because Rock is still one of best on mic regardless. All in all good interview.
> 
> BTW, how was this controversial?


Because Orton haters made a big deal out of him saying Cena was better than Rock on the mic and him saying Rock reads off teleprompter for his promos and his Kelly Kelly comments which the majority of this forum says the same exact thing he said, but yet Orton's the bad guy.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

sideon said:


> *Disproved several times really? Because there's a undertaker interview on youtube (type in undertaker off the record) where he states he would've done what was necessary to make sure michaels did the right thing. *







4:52 to 5:55


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Makes me like randy even more


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Why would you suspend one of the best in this industry and one of the most over guys in the company because he said that Kelly Kelly is a fucking bitch ?


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *I don't really know*, but Mania 24 came to mind triple threat match I think. I need to re watch a couple of Manias.


Then stop running your mouth jabroni!



TheKev said:


> Why would you suspend one of the best in this industry and one of the most over guys in the company because *he said that Kelly Kelly is a fucking bitch *?


But... he didn't.


----------



## Mariam (May 27, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> I don't really know, but Mania 24 came to mind triple threat match I think. I need to re watch a couple of Manias.


The main event at WrestleMania 24 was Edge vs. The Undertaker for the World Heavyweight Championship not the triple threat match for the WWE championship


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

nevermind.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I still can't believe that Orton pretty much called Rock a little tattle tale bitch yet everybody is talking about Kelly fucking Kelly. Get with the real story people ffs!!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> I still can't believe that Orton pretty much called Rock a little tattle tale bitch yet everybody is talking about Kelly fucking Kelly. Get with the real story people ffs!!



People have discussed both already.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Samee said:


> Then stop running your mouth jabroni!


:lmao


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Gotta love all the Orton haters putting words in Randy's mouth he never even said.He never called Kelly a slut.He never said Rock sucks.And really,is it really "news" that Kelly sleeps around?Thats about as 'news' as someone saying Jackie Moore(Jaquelyn in WWE)does it.Now SHES one that has slept w/ about everyone.Just ask anyone in Memphis Wrestling.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

This is so fucking funny :lmao

It was funny when he was talking about wrestling/superstars.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> People have discussed both already.


The Kelly stuff has gotten way more attention though. I'm just confused as to why lol.


----------



## TheKev (May 6, 2011)

Bleacher report.com/articles/754246-wwe-must-suspend-randy-orton-for-kelly-kelly-comments (without space)

WWE Must Suspend Randy Orton for Kelly Kelly Comments

Fucking idiots! Why would you suspend one of the best in this industry and one of the most over guys in the company because he said that Kelly Kelly slept with 10 guys in the locker room and is a fucking slut ?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Who said Orton was suspended?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

:lmao

I'm more interested in this crapped himself story rather than all this garbage about Kelly.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

TheKev said:


> Bleacher report.com/articles/754246-wwe-must-suspend-randy-orton-for-kelly-kelly-comments (without space)
> 
> WWE Must Suspend Randy Orton for Kelly Kelly Comments
> 
> Fucking idiots! Why would you suspend one of the best in this industry and one of the most over guys in the company because he said that Kelly Kelly slept with 10 guys in the locker room and is a fucking slut ?


There's a reason why you had to put a space between Bleacher and Report.


----------



## sideon (Sep 18, 2008)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> 4:52 to 5:55


:agree:
*Now there's one of the guys in question saying it was somewhat true so all the "it's not true" shit can die now. I do like how Orton marks are calling out Orton haters though because neither have a leg to stand on.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I thought WWE liked the honest stuff now...:lmao


----------



## Zd458 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



SkyTeam said:


> he is just joking around


Nah. He was serious.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Mariam said:


> The main event at WrestleMania 24 was Edge vs. The Undertaker for the World Heavyweight Championship not the triple threat match for the WWE championship


Yeah, I was thinking about that match up as well, but didn't know if it was for the title. Orton still talks way to much crap anyway, especially for shit he isn't even apart of.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*....this coming from a guy who likes to shit in other peoples bags. 

It's amazing how people can like a guy like Orton and care about his opinion.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Lady Croft said:


> *....this coming from a guy who likes to shit in other peoples bags.
> 
> It's amazing how people can like a guy like Orton and care about his opinion.*


That's the most ironic thing. I'm sure Orton's had more suspensions and warnings than Kelly Kelly has men.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The shitting in bag story has been denied by Orton and the girl, why are you all still clinging to the idea its true? Facts not good enough now?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> The shitting in bag story has been denied by Orton and the girl, why are you all still clinging to the idea its true? Facts not good enough now?


You're right, Orton's a lovely bloke who's never sexually harassed women backstage.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> You're right, Orton's a lovely bloke who's never sexually harassed women backstage.


Lol who said he was lovely? And the shit in bag story was denied by both so why do people keep acting like its true when the TWO involved have denied it? Ever heard of chinese whispers?


----------



## Mariam (May 27, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> You're right, Orton's a lovely bloke who's never sexually harassed women backstage.


Do you Have any Proof that he sexually harassed any woman backstage? or is there any sexual harassment lawsuit filed against him ?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mariam said:


> Do you Have any Proof that he sexually harassed any woman backstage? or is there any sexual harassment lawsuit filed against him ?


Amy Weber and some other Diva Search girl spoke out against him when they left WWE. Of course nobody's going to file a lawsuit against him, the WWE aren't going to let one of their top guys get exposed like that.



Simply Flawless said:


> Lol who said he was lovely? And the shit in bag story was denied by both so why do people keep acting like its true when the TWO involved have denied it? Ever heard of chinese whispers?


Didn't he dump some lotion and tanning oil in her bag to make it look like shit? Uh huh.


----------



## Mariam (May 27, 2011)

Amy Weber did say that Orton "did something to her" but she never specified anything plus she left wwe in 2005 if she had any proof of sexual harassment she would have filed a lawsuit also during 2005 Randy wasn't really one of wwe top guys


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL at Orton haters reaching at every last straw possible.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> Didn't he dump some lotion and tanning oil in her bag to make it look like shit? Uh huh.


And? You just proved my point it wasnt shit as the urban legend claims so cant the IWC just STFU claiming it was shit already? It WASN'T


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Radio host are massive douchebags. Look how Orton fits in with them lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> And? You just proved my point it wasnt shit as the urban legend claims so cant the IWC just STFU claiming it was shit already? It WASN'T


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I guess people don't know the word "slander" or "libel" as many have been sued for spreading things that werent true


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

How ironic considering the current situation. Orton fangirls


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

As a Kelly Kelly fan I am angry at what Randy Orton did he basically called her a whore live on radio and clearly didnt think of how this would effect Kelly Kelly. He should be fired


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Orton has went up in my opinion.....


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

LOL at people acting like this is the 1st time Kelly has ever had stuff like that said about her.Its not like its front page headline news.And again,she STILL hasnt denied it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

She hasnt denied dating 10 guys has she? Thats the telling part of this whole story


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Probably because 10 is nowhere near the total # shes been with.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

TankOfRate said:


> How ironic considering the current situation. Orton fangirls


:no:

It wasnt shit in her bag, it was tanning lotion and im not allowed to defend him from false accusations the IWC like to tout as fact? If this Punk being accused everyone wouldnt believe it


----------



## humanhelper4 (Jun 18, 2011)

well thats just stating the obvious i mean didn't she start at 19!!!


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

Even though i don't like Orton (hate is 2 strong for now, but i think it will happen as he wins his 20 world titles and breaks God knows what records just to make Vince happy) I don't really see why all the hate for this interview. I mean, he said Cena, his best friend, can' wrestle. You really think thats what he means? And i really don't care what he said about Kelly Kelly, I mean if a lot of guys on the internet that have no idea whats going on backstage can call her slut i don't see why Orton couldn't joke about it...


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

ywall2breakerj said:


> Even though i don't like Orton (hate is 2 strong for now, but i think it will happen as he wins his 20 world titles and breaks God knows what records just to make Vince happy) I don't really see why all the hate for this interview. I mean, he said Cena, his best friend, can' wrestle. You really think thats what he means? And i really don't care what he said about Kelly Kelly, I mean if a lot of guys on the internet that have no idea whats going on backstage can call her slut i don't see why Orton couldn't joke about it...


Because the IWC like to claim they know Randy and are backstage to see him doing all this crap they blame him for like telling Vince to fire guys. The IWC know EVERYTHING didnt you know?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Because the IWC like to claim they know Randy and are backstage to see him doing all this crap they blame him for like telling Vince to fire guys. The IWC know EVERYTHING didnt you know?


Oh poor Orton. brb getting my violin out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> :no:
> 
> It wasnt shit in her bag, it was tanning lotion and im not allowed to defend him from false accusations the IWC like to tout as fact? If this Punk being accused everyone wouldnt believe it


*And that's the whole point of the, "shit in the bag" story. It's the same thing Orton is doing now. No matter if it's true or not he can't prove how many guys she's fucked. And why does it even matter? She's an adult and she's not married, she can have sex with whomever she wants. This prudish attitude of her being a slut is just laughable. Sluts would fuck anyone and everyone. Kelly wouldn't give any guy in this thread the time of day let alone fuck him. 

But Orton can claim anything he wants when it's not provable. Just like the shit story. Anyone can say that... it doesn't matter if it's true or not...it's the perception.. More times than not perception becomes reality to those willing to believe everything they hear. 

True or not, I really don't care, Orton getting on a talk show and telling stuff like that shows you the type of person he really is *as if we didn't already know* and that says tons about the man's character.... or lack-there-of. It's all we really need to know about him. And none of it's good.

I aint gonna lie, I do heart his gun collection. *


----------



## CharlieSheen (Mar 14, 2011)

Randy Orton is a good for nothing rat bastard and a piss poor 'entertainer' 

fuck him


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Oh poor Orton. brb getting my violin out.


facts are facts. Your not backstage neither is all orton's haters so you just don't know, like his fans dont.

would expect a indy's wrestling fan to be a smark


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kelly Kelly fan said:


> As a Kelly Kelly fan I am angry at what Randy Orton did he basically called her a whore live on radio and clearly didnt think of how this would effect Kelly Kelly. *He should be fired*


lol. That's not happening.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

You know what I think it's funny? The fact that Orton haters spend more time in Orton threads, than in every other thread there is. Talk about having nothing to do rather than hate. Keep it coming, haters. Jealousy and hate will only feed Orton's popularity


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Not wanting to read page after page of Orton bashing but has anyone pointed out that Orton didn't call Kelly Kelly a slut? He just said that he could name 10 guys she slept with. It seems like we are the one that's calling a her a slut. A lot of people seem say "Oh he's such an asshole, calling her a slut." Did they even listen to the interview.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you even hear the interview Lady Croft or are you like other Orton haters and just grabbing at straws?If you did listen to it youd know it was the jerk interviewers that kept pushing Randy to say that stuff about Kelly,if you noticed Randy seemed to try and change the subject as you could tell in his voice he was pausing like he didnt wanna answer it.

Every 5 words out of those idiots were 'Kelly Kelly."And I find it odd that nobody says anything about the goods stuff he said,like how he wishes their was 4 or 5 Sheamuses in WWE and how he really put him over.Or how having a family changed his life.Or how he does anything for his daughter,like letting her watch a movie that his wife wont let her watch.Or his compliments on Cena's mic work.

No,just draw on the so called negative stuff as always right Orton haters?


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

Volantredx said:


> Not wanting to read page after page of Orton bashing but has anyone pointed out that Orton didn't call Kelly Kelly a slut? He just said that he could name 10 guys she slept with. It seems like we are the one that's calling a her a slut. A lot of people seem say "Oh he's such an asshole, calling her a slut." Did they even listen to the interview.


You do know most people posting in this thread didn't actually listen to the interview, right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

mst3rulz said:


> Did you even hear the interview Lady Croft or are you like other Orton haters and just grabbing at straws?If you did listen to it youd know it was the jerk interviewers that kept pushing Randy to say that stuff about Kelly,if you noticed Randy seemed to try and change the subject as you could tell in his voice he was pausing like he didnt wanna answer it.
> 
> Every 5 words out of those idiots were 'Kelly Kelly."And I find it odd that nobody says anything about the goods stuff he said,like how he wishes their was 4 or 5 Sheamuses in WWE and how he really put him over.Or how having a family changed his life.Or how he does anything for his daughter,like letting her watch a movie that his wife wont let her watch.Or his compliments on Cena's mic work.
> 
> No,just draw on the so called negative stuff as always right Orton haters?


*Yes I did. It doesn't matter that the guys kept asking about her. He didn't have to say a damn thing about her or anyone else, no matter how many times they ask. How hard of a concept is that to understand? "No comment" works just fine. The more they ask the more times he can say, "no comment... move on to the next subject guys." 

"No comment" is really beautiful in it's simplicity.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Raykion said:


> You know what I think it's funny? The fact that Orton haters spend more time in Orton threads, than in every other thread there is. Talk about having nothing to do rather than hate. Keep it coming, haters. Jealousy and hate will only feed Orton's popularity


Exactly. It's funny because two years ago when Orton was a heel he was one of the most loved guys on here.


----------



## jonpeter001 (Jul 2, 2011)

Highlights of the interview are posted on You Tube which I embedded in the blog here. The most noteworthy piece of the interview was what Orton said about Kelly Kelly. The hosts kind of pushed Orton here but he bit. The host jokes that he would be a method actor if he worked with her. Orton replies, “I could name a few method actors in WWE,” Orton says. “Like, ten guys.”

Hey, if you think about it Kelly Kelly has been in the WWE for five years now. That breaks down to two guys a year. So all in all, Kelly Kelly isn’t that promiscuous at all if you think about it. Okay it does sound bad, but I have heard worse stories about other women in pro wrestling.

Orton also made news for coming clean about his struggle with drug addiction a few years back in the WWE. Orton admits to overdosing in 2006 and having to be rushed to a hospital because he stopped breathing.


----------



## Raykion (May 31, 2011)

notorious_187 said:


> Exactly. It's funny because two years ago when Orton was a heel he was one of the most loved guys on here.


That's IWC for you. If Punk turned babyface, and got a booking like Orton, or even worse: Cena, they would start booing him like hell.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

orton saying cena was robotic gave me the lulz, ya know, coming from him. other than that, it's kind of weird to air out stuff about people on the active roster but whatever. i came to the conclusion that orton is conceited a while ago but i liked him at one point despite that.


----------



## SpaceR (Mar 7, 2011)

You guys saw the Tweets he made about the interview? He said sorry to Kelly Kelly.


----------



## RIPGuerrero (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a bit over halfway and I died laughing when one of the radio hosts says "I saw him drooling in the cup, and I didn't know if he was chewing or had a condition." This is hilarious.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

SpaceR said:


> You guys saw the Tweets he made about the interview? He said sorry to Kelly Kelly.


damage control. though in orton's defense, he just seemed to be honest at the time of the interview. he also probably wishes he would have been a little more PC and just said, 'no comment'. it just opens it up for kelly to be yelled derogatory terms by drunken fans and senseless idiots. it is what it is.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ damage control? So you're saying that the WWE called him and told him to apologize then?

He didn't just decide to do so on his own?


And anyway, IWC fans here like to make ASSUMPTIONS on what the Divas do(or don't do) when the cameras are turned off during their private time and lives. Fact is, *NO ONE KNOWS WHAT GOES ON.* 

And yet you people(IWC) make these sophomoric exaggerating statements(as if they're fact) regarding who is sleeping with who, etc. 

give me a break....


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

Orton is just brutally honest and sarcastic, he may seem like a douche to some, but when Cm Punk does the same thing people call him a god. This is coming from a Punk fan!


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

Orton must learn not to bury his fellow employees

Im ashamed that he is the champ

funny he calls kelly a slut

when its his wife that is the tramp


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

And you know his his wife is a tramp how?????? You must be a jealous fangirl.And again,tell me where he called her a slut?


----------



## Månegarm (Jun 20, 2011)

Meh, I'd say Orton is the least obnoxious in this interview. Annoying to listen to all their failed attempts to be funny.


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

orton should be banned from interviews they are not his forte

he needs to focus on his ring skills, and stop bitching when things dont go his way


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> And you know his his wife is a tramp how?????? You must be a jealous fangirl.And again,tell me where he called her a slut?



:no:

Orton fangirls always say shit about Randy's wife, "she's ugly/she's a whore" well sorry but thats fucking disrespectful not just to Sam but to Randy himself. If these bitches were true fans they wouldn't stoop so low to insult the poor girl who has done fuck all to earn all this hate and venom from people.


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

Orton hits fans and sleeps with tramps

sucking off orton is not the way to go

dont get mad about the truth

be mad that his wife is a ho


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> :no:
> 
> Orton fangirls always say shit about Randy's wife, "she's ugly/she's a whore" well sorry but thats fucking disrespectful not just to Sam but to Randy himself. If these bitches were true fans they wouldn't stoop so low to insult the poor girl who has done fuck all to earn all this hate and venom from people.


*lol @ disrespectful. It is Orton after all. You know, the one who goes on radio shows and talks about other people.*


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> be mad that his wife is a ho


You know Sam to be able to make that judgment? Otherwise kindly please dont say stuff


----------



## Wireless (Jul 2, 2011)

I will kindly stop saying stuff

when he kindly stops sleeping with that slut


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I think the most noteworthy part of the interview is the fact that Dolph Ziggler went to a Britney Spears concert...


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wireless is trollin


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Wireless said:


> I will kindly stop saying stuff
> 
> when he kindly stops sleeping with that slut


Show us some proof because your coming off as one of those needy fans that has to try and stalk the guy for attention. You dont know Sam so please just stop you are making a fool of yourself. Randy picked her he loves her, its none of our damn business get over it


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> Show us some proof because your coming off as one of those needy fans that has to try and stalk the guy for attention. You dont know Sam so please just stop you are making a fool of yourself. Randy picked her he loves her, its none of our damn business get over it


*It's none of our business who Kelly sleeps with either and yet Orton likes to go around talking about it...but that surprises no one since it is Randy. 

Wireless is simply doing the same thing Randy did/does...and that's the point.*


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> You know Sam to be able to make that judgment? Otherwise kindly please dont say stuff


You know Kelly Kelly to be able to make the same judgment? Otherwise kindly please don't say stuff.




nemesisdivina said:


> Orton is just brutally honest and sarcastic, he may seem like a douche to some, but when Cm Punk does the same thing people call him a god. This is coming from a Punk fan!


I've never once heard Punk talk down on his co-workers when representing the WWE. Talking about people's sex lives, calling out who sucks in the ring and just being a douche in general. CM Punk is brutally honest and sarcastic, Orton is a pampered asshole who needs to grow up.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I never knew Kelly Kelly had so many fans/defenders, when she gets called a whore more than any other diva on here. No other diva compares to how much she gets called a whore and slut and all types of other names, the only divas that get the same treatment are the Bella twins but yet when something happens with Orton, everyone's here to defend her and call Orton a douche for saying exactly what they say. Funny.



Lady Croft said:


> *It's none of our business who Kelly sleeps with either and yet Orton likes to go around talking about it...but that surprises no one since it is Randy.
> 
> Wireless is simply doing the same thing Randy did/does...and that's the point.*


Lolwut? How is Orton talking about the personal life of Kelly Kelly, his co-worker for 5 years, who's dated several different co-workers of his the same as some guy on an internet forum talking about a girl who isn't famous, isn't on T.V., someone he doesn't know, etc. Wireless is just being a troll.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

notorious_187 said:


> I never knew Kelly Kelly had so many fans/defenders, when she gets called a whore more than any other diva on here. No other diva compares to how much she gets called a whore and slut and all types of other names, the only divas that get the same treatment are the Bella twins but yet when something happens with Orton, everyone's here to defend her and call Orton a douche for saying exactly what they say. Funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Lolwut? How is Orton talking about the personal life of Kelly Kelly, his co-worker for 5 years, who's dated several different co-workers of his the same as some guy on an internet forum talking about a girl who isn't famous, isn't on T.V., someone he doesn't know, etc.


Only because Orton did it. If CM Punk called her a whore, most people would be saying the complete opposite and congratulation him for finally speaking the truth and laying a wrestling myth to rest.



Lady Croft said:


> *It's none of our business who Kelly sleeps with either and yet Orton likes to go around talking about it...but that surprises no one since it is Randy.
> 
> Wireless is simply doing the same thing Randy did/does...and that's the point.*


Mods defending blatant trolling. I have now seen everything.


----------



## WalkWithoutFriends (Apr 7, 2011)

Azuran said:


> Only because Orton did it. If CM Punk called her a whore, most people would be saying the complete opposite and congratulation him for finally speaking the truth and laying a wrestling myth to rest.


Agree 100%


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Orton really does have some nerve calling out the Rock on anything to do with promos considering he has been pretty shitty on the mic for over 2 years.



Lady Croft said:


> *....this coming from a guy who likes to shit in other peoples bags.
> 
> It's amazing how people can like a guy like Orton and care about his opinion.*


Weren't you an Orton mark?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't get how anyone can compare Orton publicly talking about a co-worker's sex life (in a situation where it will OBVIOUSLY get back to Kelly Kelly and pretty much everybody else in the world) to losers calling her a slut on Internet forums.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

We're not comparing it but we're saying it's pretty hypocritical to call Orton a douche for talking about Kelly's sex life when you can't even make a thread about Kelly with comments of her sleeping around or being called all types of name.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Lolwut? How is Orton talking about the personal life of Kelly Kelly, his co-worker for 5 years, who's dated several different co-workers of his the same as some guy on an internet forum talking about a girl who isn't famous, isn't on T.V., someone he doesn't know, etc. Wireless is just being a troll.


*It's the same because it's one person talking shit about another person. Randy's wife is none of our business and Kelly' sex life is none of our business either. Randy doesn't mind talking about that though... so someone talking about Randy's wife shouldn't bother Randy or his fans. I don't see what the problem is.

I wonder how many guys she dated before falling in love with Randy... if I had to put money on it I'd say if it's not ten guys then it's close. But it's possible that she was one of those sex prudes that's only ever been with one man. I doubt it though.*



Azuran said:


> Mods defending blatant trolling. I have now seen everything.


*Only because it's relevant to the discussion at hand. It's used as an example of the very thing Randy did to Kelly. A poster is trolling Orton like Orton trolled Kelly. 

Context.*




Death Finger said:


> Weren't you an Orton mark?



*lol I've been called both an Orton mark and an Orton hater. When everyone was in love with Orton during the whole McMahon punting angle I was the only one, it seemed, that didn't like him. And I still don't like him. 

His Viper character, on the other hand, I like. Not enough to call me a mark though. I'll call out his bullshit when I see it.... this thread is a perfect example of that. You do, though, have marks in this thread that will defend him no matter what. I find that absolutely laughable.*


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

notorious_187 said:


> We're not comparing it but we're saying it's pretty hypocritical to call Orton a douche for talking about Kelly's sex life when you can't even make a thread about Kelly with comments of her sleeping around or being called all types of name.


Well, that's the hypocrites problems. Not everyone on this forum is going to call her a whore or slut. People on here call her names because they know how freely they are allowed to speak on the internet and constantly take advantage of that. It's not like their opinion matters as much as Orton's opinions. Who cares about their hypocrisy. It has nothing to do with Orton's remarks. Orton is a public figure. His voice and opinions are heard much more than some internet kid on a forum. He decided to speak on a public radio show about other people's PERSONAL life. We're allowed to judge him all we want if he's going to intentionally act like a fool on a public radio show. If he or anyone on this forum does not want people judging Orton, then tell him to keep his mouth shut from public broadcasts. Simple as that.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Every wrestler shits in someones bag at some point LC. I'd still go fishin with em.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Lady Croft said:


> *It's the same because it's one person talking shit about another person. Randy's wife is none of our business and Kelly' sex life is none of our business either. Randy doesn't mind talking about that though... so someone talking about Randy's wife shouldn't bother Randy or his fans. I don't see what the problem is.
> 
> I wonder how many guys she dated before falling in love with Randy... if I had to put money on it I'd say if it's not ten guys then it's close. But it's possible that she was one of those sex prudes that's only ever been with one man. I doubt it though.*
> 
> ...


Don't get me wrong. I'm in way no defending Orton for talking about Kelly's sex life because he was in the wrong, that's none of his business. I'm just responding to people calling him all types of names for talking about Kelly's sex life when there's tons of people here who do the same. I just don't like hypocrites.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

notorious_187 said:


> Don't get me wrong. I'm in way no defending Orton for talking about Kelly's sex life because he was in the wrong, that's none of his business. I'm just responding to people calling him all types of names for talking about Kelly's sex life when there's tons of people here who do the same. I just don't like hypocrites.


*You and I are in absolute agreement from where you stand. I totally agree. 

I think it's ridiculous to call her a slut for having sex with whomever she is currently dating. To me, that's a normal part of a relationship.


EDIT for scrilla : Listen, I'm not saying I wouldn't go fishin with the man... He'd have to bait his own hook though. *


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

scrilla said:


> Every wrestler shits in someones bag at some point LC. I'd still go fishin with em.


That's true, you don't get to main event by being a nice guy and it's a tough business. No one in this business is a saint.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Again,Randy said NOTHING no IWC mark about Kelly knew anyway.Its been said and reported thats how she is.Shes loose.Hell,she probably slept w/ Vince to even get her job anyway.Its not like she had wrestling experience.She was just another stripper/model they hired like many before her and many since.

Jackie Moore and Melina are just a few that have the same rep and when anyone mentions that in interviews nobody says a word about it because its a known fact but now Randy says it about Kelly and he gets bashed for it like he said something nobody knew.Even Jerry Lawler is a known man whore(especially those under 18.Its not like he said any major news here.

And again,has Kelly ever denied any of what he said yet?Nrton is always been a straight shooter and always will be.Same w/Punk.But of course when Puink leaves WWE and bashes everyone there in his shoot interviews he'll do everyone will praise him like he's God.


----------



## Shadow-man (Jul 2, 2011)

Goddamn, it was hard to listen to all of this interview, those guys are such idiots, they just couldn't shut up and pretended to be funny.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Again,Randy said NOTHING no IWC mark about Kelly knew anyway.Its been said and reported thats how she is.Shes loose.Hell,she *probably* slept w/ Vince to even get her job anyway.




The word here is "probably". 

Why?


'Cause as I stated before :

*WE JUST DON'T KNOW!* 

And yet we continue to *ASSUME*(again) the sex lives of other people. 


(BTW, Randy should not have said those comments in a PUBLIC forum but instead said them in *this* forum where he, like many of us, can hide behind an anonymous name and not be identified so he can say whatever shit he wants. Gotta love the internet. ) 

Just sayin....


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Its not an assumption about Kelly,its been said many times over through the years about her being loose.Its not big news about her but yet the Orton haters act like Randy said somethoing never heard before.


----------



## NT86 (Nov 23, 2008)

mst3rulz said:


> Again,Randy said NOTHING no IWC mark about Kelly knew anyway.Its been said and reported thats how she is.Shes loose.Hell,she probably slept w/ Vince to even get her job anyway.Its not like she had wrestling experience.She was just another stripper/model they hired like many before her and many since.
> 
> *Jackie Moore and Melina are just a few that have the same rep and when anyone mentions that in interviews nobody says a word about it because its a known fact* but now Randy says it about Kelly and he gets bashed for it like he said something nobody knew.Even Jerry Lawler is a known man whore(especially those under 18.Its not like he said any major news here.
> 
> And again,has Kelly ever denied any of what he said yet?Nrton is always been a straight shooter and always will be.Same w/Punk.But of course when Puink leaves WWE and bashes everyone there in his shoot interviews he'll do everyone will praise him like he's God.


Didn't Maria mention Melina's reputation in that shoot interview from last year? She's also had a bad backstage reputation and a lot of other women have called her out on that, while not necessarily calling her a skank. Jackie Moore, as far as I know, was only messing around with Jeff Jarrett back in the day. I don't know if there was the anyone else.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ask Dutch Mantell or Lawler or PG-13 and many more of the Memphis crew about Jackie.Shes known to have slept w/ the whole city of Memphis.And Yes Maria mentioned about Melina's rep but of course nobody bashed her for it.


----------



## starship7 (Jun 16, 2011)

He called mark henry a rapist? fucking racist bitch. Just like most of the wwe.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

He was joking about that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

I've seen a ton of Orton fangirls calling Randy's wife a whore, its not something that has just popped up in this thread i've seen it almost every board i've ever been to.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mst3rulz said:


> Ask Dutch Mantell or Lawler or PG-13 and many more of the Memphis crew about Jackie.Shes known to have slept w/ the whole city of Memphis.And Yes Maria mentioned about Melina's rep but of course nobody bashed her for it.


Jackie? Seriously? She's an ultimate butterhead but I guess there must be some reason why they all wanted to screw her.


----------



## SquidwardLebowski (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Randy Orton radio interview: Cena can't wrestle, Kelly a slut, Rock can't give pr*



mst3rulz said:


> Funny,Punk shoots on people and bascially says what he wants to(on and off air) but Orton(whos also a straight shooter) does it and most of you bury Orton for it.Figures.Orton was a riot in this.


Ever consider the reason for that is because of Orton's personality??


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

delete.......


----------



## SquidwardLebowski (Jun 11, 2011)

If CM Punk did this....

The point is CM Punk didn't do this. Orton did. He was being a douche.

A thread showed Punk dissing the Rock and many posters didn't like Punk's comments. Certainly many posters didn't "cream their pants". (Is that the most creative phrase you Orton fans can come up with??)

The fact of the matter is what Orton, Cena and Punk are doing for the business hasn't matched what the Rock and Austin have done for the business. Orton, Cena and Punk have to stop resenting the Rock because they can never match him.

And Cena's mic work isn't "light years" ahead of the Rock's. That's just absurd. The Rock's promos were legendary. Cena's promo leave much to be desired.

I'm not even going to address what he said about Barb. That should speak for itself.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

RKO696 said:


> delete.......


More like "delete.......this thread".


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry for dragging this old-ass, dead thread up (I just found it while browsing the web, which is why I just made an account), but wow, it amazes me that some people were actually trying to defend Orton in this.

I won't say how I know--and I'm sure I will be called a liar/delusional anyway, which is fine--but the guy is a fucking dick in real life. And an amazingly stupid person. It is hilarious and absurd that some people look up to this dipshit. Additionally, if he implied that Kelly Kelly is a whore, then I don't know where that would put HIM. At least she doesn't have the ring on her finger like he does. It's good that he backtracked and "apologized" (at the insistence of management) afterwards because she has a LOT shit on him if she ever decided to be as careless/vindictive as he was to put HIM out there.

I just hope that one day he finally gets his shit flung back in his face, though at this rate, I doubt anyone would.

Again, sorry for digging up a dead topic. Carry on.

Also, I'm sure the promos have gotten so obvious to the point that it won't be a surprise to anyone anymore, but yes, Y2J is coming back soon.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

The story he said on Dwayne was true, though. If there is anyone that could match Orton in terms of being an asshole, it's Dwayne.

But at least Dwayne knows when it is NOT appropriate to be a dick (ie: interviews on public radio). Poor Randy just never knows when to turn off the stupid.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

what did he say? can't open it.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Epic bump is Epic.



Brock_Lock said:


> what did he say? can't open it.


Nothing really.. just called Kelly Kelly a whore and that she sleesps with ten guys. "Dwayne" snitched him or something of sorts...


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

Brock_Lock said:


> what did he say? can't open it.


Orton talked about Dwayne running and crying to Vince after he saw that Randy had made a disparaging remark about him somewhere and embellished it with the extra "detail" that Orton was somehow talking down on Triple H in it as well, which obviously didn't fly with Vince, so poor Randal got chewed out for it.

Really, he and Dwayne should just catfight and let it all out. It'd be healthier for the both of them.

It'd be a lot more entertaining than his feud with Cena right now. Poor John is too nice of a guy.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> Sorry for dragging this old-ass, dead thread up (I just found it while browsing the web, which is why I just made an account), but wow, it amazes me that some people were actually trying to defend Orton in this.
> 
> I won't say how I know--and I'm sure I will be called a liar/delusional anyway, which is fine--but the guy is a fucking dick in real life. And an amazingly stupid person. It is hilarious and absurd that some people look up to this dipshit. Additionally, if he implied that Kelly Kelly is a whore, then I don't know where that would put HIM. At least she doesn't have the ring on her finger like he does. It's good that he backtracked and "apologized" (at the insistence of management) afterwards because she has a LOT shit on him if she ever decided to be as careless/vindictive as he was to put HIM out there.
> 
> ...


Well there was a Randy Orton thread on page 1 but...

obviously Orton's a massive whore, as is most of the WWE locker room. I think he shouldn't have married if he was gonna go off and be like that, but that's neither here nor there. The slammys this year highlighted the fact that Orton has had probably the highest frequency of great matches out of anyone. vs Punk at Wrestlemania, vs Christian at OTL and Summerslam, on goes the list.

So I can forgive him for that part. Maybe sticking your penis into everything is some sort of wrestling stimulant?


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Oh yes, he is a good wrestler and all. Nothing will ever halt his career. He has gotten away with a mountainload of shit and a half in the back, but he isn't stopping anytime soon. He will be the next Ric Flair.

As I said before, putting him in the feud with Dwayne would have been a lot more entertaining to me. The two of them really do have a lot in common.

*ahem* I'll just stop right here then.


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> The story he said on Dwayne was true, though. If there is anyone that could match Orton in terms of being an asshole, it's Dwayne.
> 
> But at least Dwayne knows when it is NOT appropriate to be a dick (ie: interviews on public radio). Poor Randy just never knows when to turn off the stupid.


What exactly has "Dwayne" done that makes him an asshole? He's pretty much renowned as a class act.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't blame any of the wrestlers, male or female for sleeping around. The amount of time they spend on the road, away from their families, surrounded by willing 'groupies'...

Who the fuck wouldn't sleep around.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Well there was a Randy Orton thread on page 1 but...
> 
> *obviously Orton's a massive whore*, as is most of the WWE locker room. I think he shouldn't have married if he was gonna go off and be like that, but that's neither here nor there. The slammys this year highlighted the fact that Orton has had probably the highest frequency of great matches out of anyone. vs Punk at Wrestlemania, vs Christian at OTL and Summerslam, on goes the list.
> 
> So I can forgive him for that part. Maybe sticking your penis into everything is some sort of wrestling stimulant?


How do you know that, though? It just seems to be most people assume an awful lot. Now I'm not denying he's not that, cause it's likely he sleeps around since he's on the road nearly every day and with the name & fame he has, who would pass the chance of sleeping around? But to go ahead and talking about him being something that hasn't even been confirmed is just... I don't know how to put it.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

Kingofstuff said:


> What exactly has "Dwayne" done that makes him an asshole? He's pretty much renowned as a class act.


As I've said, he knows when to turn off the asshole. Dwayne is a true professional indeed.

But those things that John Cena--and more recently, CM Punk--have said about his attitude towards people backstage aren't just kayfabe talk.



green25814 said:


> I don't blame any of the wrestlers, male or female for sleeping around. The amount of time they spend on the road, away from their families, surrounded by willing 'groupies'...
> 
> Who the fuck wouldn't sleep around.


I most certainly agree with this. I just find it funny that many fans tear the women down for doing whatever, while they give excuses for the men doing it.

Yes, Kelly Kelly is terrible in the ring, but how many she sleeps with has nothing to do with it (though I suppose WHO she sleeps with has to do with the fact that she is even in the ring in the first place). But I think most of the fans have gotten over the name-calling with her, which is good.

Most of the guys and girls do sleep around. Hell, many of them do and remain wonderful people otherwise (ie: Punk and Cena). Orton just happens to be a sloppy dick (no pun intended) with it. And as I've said, he is just a pretty terrible and embarrassing person in general, which doesn't even have to do with where he sticks his penis, sort of like Batista, except he doesn't go around putting himself out there like Dave. I wish I could go into detail about it, but out of respect for some people, I won't.

Again, you can all believe what you want, and all in all, it doesn't affect the in-ring stuff all that much.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Well there was a Randy Orton thread on page 1 but...
> 
> obviously Orton's a massive whore, as is most of the WWE locker room. I think he shouldn't have married if he was gonna go off and be like that, but that's neither here nor there. The slammys this year highlighted the fact that Orton has had probably the highest frequency of great matches out of anyone. vs Punk at Wrestlemania, vs Christian at OTL and Summerslam, on goes the list.
> 
> So I can forgive him for that part. Maybe sticking your penis into everything is some sort of wrestling stimulant?


You make a wild assumption on something you don't know. Are you handcuffed to him 24/7 to know he's a whore?


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

greendayedgehead is just mad he called kelly kelly a whore lol.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

oh u guise 


dudeme13 said:


> greendayedgehead is just mad he called kelly kelly a whore lol.


why, she is one. but he's a knob, so


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> I most certainly agree with this. I just find it funny that many fans tear the women down for doing whatever, while they give excuses for the men doing it.
> 
> Yes, Kelly Kelly is terrible in the ring, but how many she sleeps with has nothing to do with it (though I suppose WHO she sleeps with has to do with the fact that she is even in the ring in the first place). But I think most of the fans have gotten over the name-calling with her, which is good.
> 
> ...


Mate, its the same outside of wrestling RE: women sleeping around. Been that way since Adam and Eve.

Guys who sleep around are heroes, while girls who sleep around are whores. Things are changing gradually.

And Orton has always been a dick. Its been obvious for years.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> greendayedgehead is a just mad he called kelly kelly a whore lol.


And he didn't even do that, to be honest. The host asked him who has Kelly Kelly slept with and he just accidentally let it out with "I could easily name 10." Just a honest answer that was unintentionally brought up. It's not like it was the world's biggest secret, anyways. Kelly has indicated that she's a whore many times before. If she openly talks about doing anything to get on TV, I don't know if she really tries to hide anything. And her response to Orton wasn't denying anything either, neither did Orton's 'apology' (I'm glad that it doesn't seem genuine. Personally not a huge fan of apologizes regardless of situation. Prefer to just keep if it comes down to having to do _that_.)

And to the guy who created an account just to thrash Orton, I kindly ask you to explain what makes him such a terrible person? But if I hear "he got Mr. Kennedy fired and buried Kofi", I'm gonna go on a killing spree.

And on the topic of why guys get away with sleeping and girls get bashed. It's pretty easy to explain, giving and taking aren't the same thing. But I'm not gonna try to "justify" anything cause I'm fully down with O.P.P.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Its Perez Hilton level trash to speculate on what he does or doesnt do in his private life. Frankly he could fuck his way thru an entire football team and i wouldnt care, why? Its his life we as fans have no right to pass judgments on him


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Except that some things he has done in the past could have nearly gotten him arrested? But of course, I am Perez Hilton. What do I know.

Oh dear, I didn't want to have to bring the Ken Anderson thing up, lol. But he didn't get Ken fired over that botch that most in the back didn't really notice anyway. He and Ken have had issues otherwise, which again, lead back to the fact that Orton is just a very deplorable and careless person. But he is and will remain rich, famous, and regaled, so don't feel too bad for the poor thing.

Anyway, I'm glad that some people do realize that he's a dick. Up until about 2008, he has been very open about it and numerous co-workers of his have publicly divulged things on him, so I don't really know why fans try to defend him in that aspect. Again, it doesn't affect how he is in-ring much, except that if he actually incorporated some of his "real" personality in his character, he might become interesting again.

I also hope none of you read the "Wrestling Observer" or "PWInsider" (quite some misinformation in those things, however) or watch shoots if you are apparently above speculating about things. Except that I have no need to speculate myself.

Oh god, I should probably stop being a troll. But I'm not really here to try to change any of your opinions on him--only to drop what I know. So have a good one, folks.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Are you the moral police? Anything Randy does is private between himself and his wife not a gossiping little fish wife


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

It's well known that Orton was an asshole back in his steroid using days, though. But he has changed recently it seems. He might have been saying some stuff in that radio interview but to me, it comes across as just a radio interview where he and the hosts got carried away in the midst of all the fun, and he accidentally let out some "private" facts that made it public because he was simply carried away.

With that said, he was being honest rather than throwing somebody under the bus cause he simply hates them. For that, I command him cause I really like honesty over "morals".


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Um i think we all know Orton's not perfect NOBODY is why is this an issue? Everyone on this board has probably been a jerk at some point so? Its human nature and last i checked Randy Orton was part of the human species


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

There's quite a difference in man in women sleeping around in general though. Men have to be "able" to get some approaching women usually while women don't really have to do anything for it (again, usually), they can be passive. It's like saying buying and producing something is the same. I call girls that are active in pursuing the hottest men they can get "pimpesses" aka female heroes too so I'm not beeing sexist or anything.

Then again, I guess all wrestlers are "passive" so calling them whores is ok, especially if they're married. But really, it's not an insult in my eyes, just signalizes that you have a healthy sex life which is a beautiful thing in life. Most people are actually jealous of those so called "whores" hence why even an insult was created for those people in first place. There's nothing wrong with having some variation in your private life as long as you don't hurt anyones feelings.

And tbh, it's not my business what anyone else except me does in his intimate life, especially wrestlers who I only see on TV and maybe live a few times in life. Live and let live.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Loudness said:


> There's quite a difference in man in women sleeping around in general though. Men have to be "able" to get some approaching women usually while women don't really have to do anything for it (again, usually), they can be passive. It's like saying buying and producing something is the same. I call girls that are active in pursuing the hottest men they can get "pimpesses" aka female heroes too so I'm not beeing sexist or anything.
> 
> Then again, I guess all wrestlers are "passive" so calling them whores is ok, especially if they're married. But really, it's not an insult in my eyes, just signalizes that you have a healthy sex life which is a beautiful thing in life. Most people are actually jealous of those so called "whores" hence why even an insult was created for those people in first place. There's nothing wrong with having some variation in your private life as long as you don't hurt anyones feelings.
> 
> And tbh, it's not my business what anyone else except me does in his intimate life, especially wrestlers who I only see on TV and maybe live a few times in life. Live and let live.


Now you mention it, why are people talking about Orton bringing up Kelly's sex life as if he put her down? He simply answered a question about her sex life. He didn't say "she's a terrible human being who has sex with everyone and anyone in the back." or something like that.

And I command people who behave like jerks, because most people use your kindness as a weak point and never appreciate it.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Its Perez Hilton level trash to speculate on what he does or doesnt do in his private life. Frankly he could fuck his way thru an entire football team and i wouldnt care, why? Its his life we as fans have no right to pass judgments on him


I... you can't be serious.? I already made it clear that what goes on in the ring takes priority over everything. But you're bullshitting if you say you only care about the performer and nothing else, and you're bullshitting if you think they only want us to think of them as performers and nothing else. 

John Cena's not just 'that one that does the AA', he's the incredibly hard working man that also happens to be a failed bodybuilder. Orton's not just "the Viper", he's the son of Bob Orton, and a naturally talented man that happens to be a whore. You use the word 'judgement' a lot, and incorrectly. People are making observations about Randy Orton's character and that seemingly doesn't sit well with you. But to bash other people for talking about Orton's personal life - which by the way is out there as a natural consequence of his fame - I find incredibly phony tbh.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> But you're bullshitting if you say you only care about the performer and nothing else


Im not a celeb news hungry girl i dont care what Randy does behind closed doors i dont get why somne are so obsessed with his sex life. His WWE career is the only thing that matters not who or what he shags on his off days


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Now you mention it, why are people talking about Orton bringing up Kelly's sex life as if he put her down? He simply answered a question about her sex life. He didn't say "she's a terrible human being who has sex with everyone and anyone in the back." or something like that.


"I can name ten guys she's slept with"? tbh that is pretty fucking hurtful to say in public, to the media no less. *why* it was hurtful is an issue with society that still hasn't been fixed, but it's still hurtful nonetheless. no-one deserves that.


Simply Flawless said:


> Im not a celeb news hungry girl *i dont care what Randy does behind closed doors* i dont get why somne are so obsessed with his sex life. His WWE career is the only thing that matters not who or what he shags on his off days


so you haven't watched his new DVD, or you only watched the match listing? Okay then.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Simply Flawless, I have to say you are contradicting yourself a little. On the case of Chris Benoit, you said that it's pretty much impossible to overlook what he did in his personal life and just appreciate his in-ring work, but now with Orton you're complaining about people talking about his personal life and not just focusing on his wrestling. At least I'm consistent with this but consistency is something few people have, so I wont fault you for that.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> so you haven't watched his new DVD, or you only watched the match listing? Okay then.


Thank you for bringing this up.

In fact, if he hadn't decided to package off whatever that crock of shit was in the first disc of his DVD, I wouldn't have felt the need to bring any of it up anyway. Even his best friend John Cena couldn't keep a straight face in that thing. Being as it is, the man decided to make his "private life" a selling point of his product, so it is fair game for people to "speculate" (though as I've said before, there is no speculation on my part).

As a friend of mine "close" to him has told me, "They really should have interviewed his neighbors," for that DVD of his. If any of you get to drive around the St. Charles area sometime, ask around for the Ortons. He has built QUITE a reputation there.

As for not caring about the private lives of wrestlers, I'm sure absolutely none of you have ever discussed the misandventures of the Hardy brothers.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ah yes people that claim they know the wrestler personally...not met one of those before


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DerkaDickbutta said:


> Thank you for bringing this up.
> 
> In fact, if he hadn't decided to package off whatever that crock of shit was in the first disc of his DVD, I wouldn't have felt the need to bring any of it up anyway. Even his best friend John Cena couldn't keep a straight face in that thing. Being as it is, the man decided to make his "private life" a selling point of his product, so it is fair game for people to "speculate" (though as I've said before, there is no speculation on my part).
> 
> ...


Again, for someone who claims to know Orton so well, can you tell us something we are unaware of? For now, you just seem to call him an asshole with no explanation.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

So Simply Flawless you have watched Orton's DVD, correct? So you do have some interest in his personal life. I just wanna make that clear to everyone.


DerkaDickbutta said:


> As for not caring about the private lives of wrestlers, I'm sure absolutely none of you have ever discussed the misandventures of the Hardy brothers.


No, there's them. Matt was whorey too, don't know about Jeff. But the drugs deal is the worst, you hear about them having absolutely ridiculous amounts of drugs at parties which is what led to, well... them.

But that's not exactly on topic.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

DerkaDickbutta, why don't you elaborate on some of these claims you're making? I'm not calling you a liar or anything but there's not really any substance to what you're saying. Anybody could be vague like that.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Again, for someone who claims to know Orton so well, can you tell us something we are unaware of? For now, you just seem to call him an asshole with no explanation.


Of course they wont backup their bull with any facts tons of people claim they're "in the know" and are lying. If they did know Randy you would think they'd respect his privacy and not blurt out this stuff to a bunch of wrestling nerds


----------



## berrt (Oct 13, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> Of course they wont backup their bull with any facts tons of people claim they're "in the know" and are lying. If they did know Randy you would think they'd respect his privacy and not blurt out this stuff to a bunch of wrestling nerds


What 'facts' do you want? what exactly would convince you? People know Orton, he doesn't exist in a bubble and he is 'well known' here in St Louis, you can trust on that dear.

Oh and Mr Orton is not the most discreet of individuals.


----------



## DerkaDickbutta (Dec 13, 2011)

^ Thanks for that. Maaann, Orton's fans' heads would EXPLODE if they ever knew of the shit he did around St. Louis and St. Charles. But that's his (and a few acquaintances of mine's) private business, so I won't put it out there.



Simply Flawless said:


> Of course they wont backup their bull with any facts tons of people claim they're "in the know" and are lying. If they did know Randy you would think they'd respect his privacy and not blurt out this stuff to a bunch of wrestling nerds


It's ironic that you speak about "respecting privacy" in regards to Randy Orton.

Anyway, there are many MANY people who work backstage at either brand who are not the wrestlers--runners, catering, camera, makeup, medical, etc.--and most of them have friends and family, as well as the fact that a few people in St. Charles do have internet access, so it's not too far of a cry to say that there are a few people lurking around who may actually be "in the know." But again, what do I know. I'm Perez Hilton, obviously.

As for claims, I won't address his sleeping around stuff because it doesn't matter with his in-ring stuff. I'll just address the stuff that is already out there publicly. I will say that the stuff about him whining to HHH, and thus to Vince about poor Ken Anderson is true. His whining about Kofi is true. His throwing a tantrum and trashing the trainer's room after Over the Limit 2010 is true. That's not to say that he loves burying everyone. It's thanks to his politicking and pushing that Cody Rhodes has gotten to where he is now, and that's wonderful because Cody really is a great kid.

If it helps build the feud, the animosity between Dwayne and John Cena is 100% legit. John would rather throw himself down the stairs than work with Dwayne again after this feud, but he ponies up and carries on as he always does. He really is a hard-worker, that is a fact. Dwayne is definitely not a nice guy backstage (he HAS sold out--it isn't just kayfabe), but he is good with Vince, good at what he does in the ring, and more importantly brings in the money like none other, so they're happy to put up with him. I'm just not so much into this feud anymore.

As I've said, I'd love to see a feud between Dwayne and Orton, but Orton would probably drop the mic and throw a tantrum in the middle of a promo because he has never been good at keeping his emotions in check. That, among other things, is why WWE will never push him as the absolute face of their company.

As for my validity, there really is no way to prove it, and I really don't care if any of you believe me or not, but I will bring up Ted DiBiase Jr.'s sudden de-push after his Night of Champions PPV match he had with Cody Rhodes. It's strange how he was booked in a PPV match and then suddenly dropped off the face of the week afterwards, isn't it? Let's just say that he received an unwanted phone call the Tuesday afterwards which turned out to be a "false alarm" a few weeks afterwards, but that didn't stop management from taking him off of TV for weeks as punishment. Luckily for him, he's managed to build a decent new gimmick up, and again, I'm glad for him because Ted isn't a bad guy.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Everyone posting in this thread should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Some interesting stuff there. Anyways, I thought Orton is an asshole that doesn't respect other's privacy. Why are you keeping it "private"? Just spit it out.

And Dwayne seems to have gone off-script by burying Cena's character totally. But then again, Cena's character sucks and even John knows that, so it's not a bad thing.


----------

